# Gun Porn



## Handsome Robb (Sep 8, 2014)

Looked and didn't find one so I figured I'd start it seeing as there's more than a few on here that love their guns.

First one I've personally owned, nothing fancy at all, H&R 12-Gauge Pump. Can't wait to put some shells through it though! Pardon my cluttered table and nosy dog.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 9, 2014)

My guns got lost in a boating accident.


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 9, 2014)

View attachment 1527

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I Just landed one of these!   Awesome Firearm. 
DPMS Oracle .308
The .308 Oracle™, much like it’s 5.56mm little brother, is one of our most
popular rifles due to its compact size, rugged military carbine features and
.308 firepower. Just add optics and ammo and it’s ready to hunt or turn heads at
the range. 16" HBAR Chromoly barrel.

Picked it up from a Paramedic that owns a gun shop.  I figured he would at least treat a brother right.  BSquared Firearms. 
Can't wait to take it to the range.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 9, 2014)

Either you're real excited about that gun or your internet decided to screw with you haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 9, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Either you're real excited about that gun or your internet decided to screw with you haha


Really excited haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 9, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> My guns got lost in a boating accident.


My guns got lost in a porn accident...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 9, 2014)

@Chase


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 9, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Either you're real excited about that gun or your internet decided to screw with you haha



Yeah, I don't know what happened there.   LOL   It froze up and then wouldn't upload the photo...  seems to be working correctly now..


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 9, 2014)

Rick Tresnak said:


> Yeah, I don't know what happened there.   LOL   It froze up and then wouldn't upload the photo...  seems to be working correctly now..



Lol I figured as much, just giving you a hard time. 

The attachments don't work for me but I'm on tapatalk. Looked it up real quick and that's a good looking weapon. Looks like some fun shooting.

I'd eventually like to own a "assault rifle", preferably build my own so I can really learn the weapon system but a G19 and CCW is first on the list.

Actually bought the shotgun after someone tried to break into my home twice. First round is dove shot. The rest are 00 buck shot if they decide they want more. 

Here's hoping I never have to use it for the reason I bought it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 9, 2014)

I've been looking into getting a hand gun. Need to go to a shop with a range and put in some time. Either 9mm or 40. Thinking either Sig, Glock, or Springfield. 

Need to get some money first and that's after I buy a GPS unit.


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 9, 2014)

I hope you never have to either.   I have not gotten a chance to shoot this at the range yet.  But I really got a sweet deal on it.  Bryon makes his own weapons as well.  (The Paramedic I mentioned before.)  He and I flew together so I know I was getting a good deal.     Have fun with the shotgun!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 9, 2014)

Rick Tresnak said:


> I hope you never have to either.   I have not gotten a chance to shoot this at the range yet.  But I really got a sweet deal on it.  Bryon makes his own weapons as well.  (The Paramedic I mentioned before.)  He and I flew together so I know I was getting a good deal.     Have fun with the shotgun!



Some may not agree but my goal is to defend myself and my property, not take a life, which is why the first she'll probably won't end a life but it'll sure hurt like hell. The rest are all business. I'd be the one to shoot then start helping once the threat was mitigated. 

I will have to check him out. Not the first time I've heard that store mentioned before. 

Me not paying close enough attention ended up with 100 shells of dove shot.  Lookout clay pigeons, here I come!!!

@DesertEMT66 definitely shoot both the 9 and 40 before you buy one. I'm not a fan of the .40, it's too snappy for me to shoot consistent groupings.


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 9, 2014)

We had a guy enter our home once.  My daughter and wife have been told aim at the wall and squeeze off a round.  Let the dogs out of the kennels and then shoot at what ever moves toward you.  I figure if they are dumb enough to be around and approach you after pulling the round off with a 12 g.  They must want to die.  As far as Bryon goesyeah contact him.  His facebook page has more of his weapons than his website.  Tell him Trez says hi


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 9, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Some may not agree but my goal is to defend myself and my property, not take a life, which is why the first she'll probably won't end a life but it'll sure hurt like hell. The rest are all business. I'd be the one to shoot then start helping once the threat was mitigated.
> 
> I will have to check him out. Not the first time I've heard that store mentioned before.
> 
> ...


That's one of the reasons I'm straying away from the 45. Yeah it's a bigger round but it's a lot harder to stay on target with it.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 9, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Lol I figured as much, just giving you a hard time.
> 
> The attachments don't work for me but I'm on tapatalk. Looked it up real quick and that's a good looking weapon. Looks like some fun shooting.
> 
> ...



Playing that game can land you in hot water. I hope a now disfigured from bird shot criminal doesn't sue you.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 9, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Playing that game can land you in hot water. I hope a now disfigured from bird shot criminal doesn't sue you.



Stand your ground law here. You're cooked if you do cooked if you don't. If you kill them their family comes after you, if you don't they come after you. Every one of my home invasion attempts is documented with 911 calls and written statements, if they want to lynch me for shooting someone on their third attempt to enter my home I'll gladly stand on the stand and tell my story.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 9, 2014)

The way I was always told by some LEO friends is to make sure there is only one side of the story to be told.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Sep 9, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> The way I was always told by some LEO friends is to make sure there is only one side of the story to be told.



That is... morbidly hilarious. 

I've got a Remington .308 back home for hunting and whenever we get out to the larger ranges. I am not a fan of the .45 for self defense, but it is fun to shoot. Perhaps for someone with the wrist and hand strength and dexterity to efficiently and effectively double tap, but I certainly can't unless I'm on a .40 or a 9. That said, I choose the .40. Its a good middle round, can still pack a punch, and still has plenty of quality options (though I will say Walther won me over years ago). 

About home defense, I've had my decision made for a few years now. First, no warnings, and certainly no warning shots. A live round is a live round, and no one can predict where that "warning shot" will end up. Could be a thud into the wall, could be a gas line, could be the dog, could be the daughter. While you were trying to scare off the first attacker by giving away your position, the second attacker was flanking you or running into the room of your loved one(s). That said, you shoot to neutralize the threat. No buckshot, no blanks, no rubber, no leg shots, no arm shots, no damn warning shots. The attacker will receive 2 rapidly placed round to the thoracic cavity. If they continue to be a threat, they will receive 1 round to the head. Once all threats are neutralized, 911 will be called (if it has not already), provided my name, the address, the quick story, and the number of casualties. I will remain on the line as I assess all casualties, triage as indicated, and provide what ever treatment I can to those who do not present obvious signs of death. If I can't prove that the attacker is deceased secondary to trauma instead of an arrhythmia from a pre-existing condition, I will do compressions until EMS arrives. 

A friend of my mom always bragged about his guns. One day he had told her that he always keeps his bed-side handgun loaded in this order: blank, scatter, scatter, the rest normal bullets. Folks, if you do not trust yourself to make a decision, be it right or not, on that first shot, then you do not need a lethal weapon in your hand.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 9, 2014)

Grimes said:


> About home defense, I've had my decision made for a few years now. First, no warnings, and certainly no warning shots. A live round is a live round, and no one can predict where that "warning shot" will end up. Could be a thud into the wall, could be a gas line, could be the dog, could be the daughter. While you were trying to scare off the first attacker by giving away your position, the second attacker was flanking you or running into the room of your loved one(s). That said, you shoot to neutralize the threat. No buckshot, no blanks, no rubber, no leg shots, no arm shots, no damn warning shots.



I agree with the majority of your post. One question I do have is why no buck shot? A 12 gauge 00 buck shot at the ranges we'd be dealing with in a situation is very capable of killing a human being. I use 2 3/4" shells for the higher velocity since, despite what many say, the only difference between a 3" and 2 3/4" shell is the amount of pellets, not the powder. Again, with the ranges you're dealing with in a home invasion you're going to punch a tennis ball sized hole in whatever you hit since the shot won't have time to spread even with a cylinder choke.

I'm personally not a fan of handguns as a home defense weapon but everyone has their own opinion and is absolutely entitled to it.

I will say that after further thought the first round of birdshot has been replaced with another 00 shell.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Sep 9, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I agree with the majority of your post. One question I do have is why no buck shot? A 12 gauge 00 buck shot at the ranges we'd be dealing with in a situation is very capable of killing a human being. I use 2 3/4" shells for the higher velocity since, despite what many say, the only difference between a 3" and 2 3/4" shell is the amount of pellets, not the powder. Again, with the ranges you're dealing with in a home invasion you're going to punch a tennis ball sized hole in whatever you hit since the shot won't have time to spread even with a cylinder choke.
> 
> I'm personally not a fan of handguns as a home defense weapon but everyone has their own opinion and is absolutely entitled to it.
> 
> I will say that after further thought the first round of birdshot has been replaced with another 00 shell.



Personal preference, really. For one, if I live through this I would like to still have 4 walls to my room, you know? Secondly, speaking of close quarters, I'd prefer to have a hand gun or a collapsible stock assault rifle. I feel more comfortable at corners and in tight spaces with them then I do with a shotgun in general. Not to completely disregard the tactical use of shotguns, I'm just saying I am not a fan of them. 

My doomsday weapons are a boot knife, a Walther .40, and a built AR15 with collapsible stock, 16" barrel, and an ACOG with iron or red dot on top. I will use this with a smile from 1 to 300 yards.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 9, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I've been looking into getting a hand gun. Need to go to a shop with a range and put in some time. Either 9mm or 40. Thinking either Sig, Glock, or Springfield.
> 
> Need to get some money first and that's after I buy a GPS unit.


 
Look heavily into the Springfield XD9. Awesome and reliable gun, have yet to find a bad review on it. Mag holds 16 9mm with one chambered so 17 in total. Plenty of rounds if you need it in a defense situation and you suck at aiming lol. Perfect size for a CCW but doesn't feel like a toy gun. Runs about $500 and mine came with case, two mags, mag holster, and pistol holster. Wouldn't carry anything else.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 9, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Look heavily into the Springfield XD9. Awesome and reliable gun, have yet to find a bad review on it. Mag holds 16 9mm with one chambered so 17 in total. Plenty of rounds if you need it in a defense situation and you suck at aiming lol. Perfect size for a CCW but doesn't feel like a toy gun. Runs about $500 and mine came with case, two mags, mag holster, and pistol holster. Wouldn't carry anything else.



My old partner had massive issues with her XD jamming and she takes great care of her weapons seeing as she left EMS to become a Sheriff's Deputy. Might've just gotten a lemon though because like you said I haven't heard anything else bad about them from anyone else.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 9, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> My old partner had massive issues with her XD jamming and she takes great care of her weapons seeing as she left EMS to become a Sheriff's Deputy. Might've just gotten a lemon though because like you said I haven't heard anything else bad about them from anyone else.


 
That's odd, yeah id say it was just a lemon. Have had zero problems with mine even when its dirty. Next purchase will be an ar-15 platform.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 9, 2014)

\





I love the KSG. Nothing beats 15rds of 12g for home defense.


----------



## titmouse (Sep 9, 2014)

h
This is what I have inherited.


----------



## Rialaigh (Sep 10, 2014)

Have a sig p290 Im trying to sell right now.  Looking at the PX4 storm subcompact, or possibly a M+P subcompact. The P290 is a fine gun but I cannot stand the trigger pull at all...

The Sig lives within arms reach and loaded at night. I have always been taught to shoot to eliminate the threat, no warning shots, no dummy rounds or rubber bullets. If you pull the trigger on a handgun while it's aimed at a person then you had best fear for your life, and its hard to argue you were fearing for your life while firing two rounds into the ceiling.

A 20 gauge pump
A ruger 10-22 Takedown
and A Marlin .270 that I love...absolutely love



Anyone reload here?


----------



## DieselBolus (Sep 10, 2014)

Robb, those H&Rs are sweet guns for the price.

They have a very low bore axis so they handle quite well. Nice choice!


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 10, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Look heavily into the Springfield XD9. Awesome and reliable gun, have yet to find a bad review on it. Mag holds 16 9mm with one chambered so 17 in total. Plenty of rounds if you need it in a defense situation and you suck at aiming lol. Perfect size for a CCW but doesn't feel like a toy gun. Runs about $500 and mine came with case, two mags, mag holster, and pistol holster. Wouldn't carry anything else.



Yes the XD9 is a great weapon  IRS4you.com has them for sale right now for $599 with two 7 round clips.  I was considering getting one.  I also was thinking about a Smith and Wesson SD40 VE I haven't shot one yet however.  But at under $400 it looks like a pretty good choice.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 10, 2014)

I kinda like the look of these as well... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuekKoPfVaA


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 10, 2014)

Rialaigh said:


> Have a sig p290 Im trying to sell right now.  Looking at the PX4 storm subcompact, or possibly a M+P subcompact. *The P290 is a fine gun but I cannot stand the trigger pull at all...*
> 
> Anyone reload here?



Trigger job can fix that  Sorry, generic response, I'm not familiar with the weapon you're talking about.

I don't reload but once I get back on my feet finically and get my G19 and build my AR I want to learn to reload and start doing it. Although from what I'm told with everything going on reloading isn't as cost effective as it used to be but that's just hearsay.



DieselBolus said:


> Robb, those H&Rs are sweet guns for the price.
> 
> They have a very low bore axis so they handle quite well. Nice choice!



I'm glad to hear it. To be completely honest I went looking to by a Mossberg 88 or  a Remington 870 because they were recommended to me by someone who knows way more about guns than I do but no one in town had one and I wasn't willing to wait with everything that had happened. I picked it because it was the most comfortable for me even if it's a bit heavy, the length as it was the shortest one and the price. Just need to shoot it a bunch to get used to it and get the action to smooth out a bit. I've done some reading since I bought it and it seems like a decent gun. You definitely can't beat the price at $190 plus I figured a pump shotgun is a pump shotgun and as long as you take care of it it's going to do what you need it to do. They tried to sell me on a semi-auto for home defense but I've shot a few, all well maintained, and every single one I had issues with stove-pipe jams and that's the last thing I want to be dealing with in a high-stress, late night, life threatening situation.

Plus there's not many guns for that price that have a changeable choke. Can have my cylinder choke for when it's at my home then when I go hunting (this will be my first season!!! Stoked!!!) I can change it to a better hunting choke.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm pretty recoil insensitive. My primary carry weapons are a 1911A1 and a G23. The 1911, when loaded with "standard" 230gr ammunition has more of a "push" recoil feel and I don't have any problems keeping it on target. If I want something snappier out of it, I'll go with 185gr loads. My G23 normally eats 180gr and that's pretty snappy, but I find the lower weight 165's are quite snappy. 

I find 9mm to be very controllable. I'd be happy carrying 9mm, .40 S&W, .357 Sig, .38/.357, and so on, as long as the pistol is reliable and functional. 

Fact: all handguns are poor stoppers. They're good for self defense because they actually will be carried. Never shoot to kill. Shoot to stop the threat. Once the threat stops, stop shooting...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 10, 2014)

Rick Tresnak said:


> I kinda like the look of these as well... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuekKoPfVaA


That's a pretty sweet setup right there.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 10, 2014)

@Chase How do you like your M&Ps? The desert/black is a great looking gun.

We had an indoor range here that had all sorts of guns to rent so you could try them out, including a bunch of full-autos. Unfortunately for those of us who just wanted to try out guns before we bought them the owner got popped by undercover ATF agents for selling guns with obliterated serial numbers and without background checks, including class IIIs as well as destroying serial numbers in front of said agents. Fortunately, for us law abiding citizens, he sold them to those ATF Agents rather than random criminals.

The thing that really pissed me off, seeing as I have have lots of friends with all sorts of  handguns, is that the range I was talking about above rented multiple full auto weapons. I was really looking forward to blowing a ton of money to feel like Al Capone for a few minutes and shoot a fully automatic Thompson. They had everything from M16s to MP5s to AK47s to G18s.

Sad face


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 10, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> @Chase How do you like your M&Ps? The desert/black is a great looking gun.
> 
> We had an indoor range here that had all sorts of guns to rent so you could try them out, including a bunch of full-autos. Unfortunately for those of us who just wanted to try out guns before we bought them the owner got popped by undercover ATF agents for selling guns with obliterated serial numbers and without background checks, including class IIIs as well as destroying serial numbers in front of said agents. Fortunately, for us law abiding citizens, he sold them to those ATF Agents rather than random criminals.
> 
> ...


There's a place in AZ...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 10, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> There's a place in AZ...


To bad anywhere worth going in AZ besides the Grand Canyon is 14+ hours away vs 14 minutes.

It always makes me laugh when people see like "oh you life in Nevada? You must go to Vegas all the time!"

1. I don't gamble, lost its charm a long time ago.

2. Vegas is 8 hours from me, driving 85+ mph haha. 

Although if you wanna come visit I've got something like 200 shot shells and just as many clay pigeons :lol:


----------



## DieselBolus (Sep 10, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Plus there's not many guns for that price that have a changeable choke. Can have my cylinder choke for when it's at my home then when I go hunting (this will be my first season!!! Stoked!!!) I can change it to a better hunting choke.



Nice man. You'll have fun with cleaning birds- it's like doing anatomy lab all over again. 

Fun trick, if you star a pilot hole with a knife, trauma shears are great for dressing dove without disturbing the entrails too much


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 10, 2014)

DieselBolus said:


> Nice man. You'll have fun with cleaning birds- it's like doing anatomy lab all over again.
> 
> Fun trick, if you star a pilot hole with a knife, trauma shears are great for dressing dove without disturbing the entrails too much



I use shears to cut the feet off pheasants as well to make them easier to strip and clean.


----------



## DieselBolus (Sep 10, 2014)

It's also a great way to make use of the pile of gloves you accumulate above the washing machine from emptying out pockets..


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Sep 10, 2014)

DieselBolus said:


> It's also a great way to make use of the pile of gloves you accumulate above the washing machine from emptying out pockets..


So true. Almost every shift after I come home, I add at least 5-6 gloves to the pile (don't ask me why I have an odd number...)


----------



## Rialaigh (Sep 10, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Trigger job can fix that  Sorry, generic response, I'm not familiar with the weapon you're talking about.
> 
> I don't reload but once I get back on my feet finically and get my G19 and build my AR I want to learn to reload and start doing it. Although from what I'm told with everything going on reloading isn't as cost effective as it used to be but that's just hearsay.



My options for trigger jobs on the gun were not good. The few I found could fix the length or the pull weight, not both. I just hate the trigger all the way around.


I'm not sure what ammo costs down there for you guys but a cheapo box of 9 up here is about 16 bucks. We cast all our own projectiles for pistol rounds and I can reload a box of 9 for under 3 dollars a box using brass we already have, my only expenses are the powder and primers. Reloading 44 special and 45 make it even more cost effective.

It is nice to be able to sit down and use 55 dollars worth of powder and primers and have a thousand rounds of 9 ready to go play with.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 10, 2014)

Rick Tresnak said:


> Yes the XD9 is a great weapon  IRS4you.com has them for sale right now for $599 with two 7 round clips.  I was considering getting one.  I also was thinking about a Smith and Wesson SD40 VE I haven't shot one yet however.  But at under $400 it looks like a pretty good choice.  Any thoughts?



That's an awful price. I wouldn't pay more than $400 for an outdated XD9


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 12, 2014)

I'll have to post some pictures when I get off work. Only thing I have at the station is my sig 2022 .40 handgun.


----------



## johnrsemt (Sep 12, 2014)

Own and carry a .40 Glock 26. I don't carry at or around the house cause I can't in my community.  Own and shoot an old pump .22 for fun.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 12, 2014)

This is what I was hoping this thread was going to be about.







So disappointed.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 12, 2014)

Anjel said:


> This is what I was hoping this thread was going to be about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@TransportJockey you're the one with the high dollar camera...


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 12, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> @TransportJockey you're the one with the high dollar camera...


Maybe I'll see if @FutureEMT2014 will let me take a few shots of her posed like that...


----------



## Anjel (Sep 12, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Maybe I'll see if @FutureEMT2014 will let me take a few shots of her posed like that...



That does nothing for me lol 

Get @STXmedic or @Handsome Robb to pose lol


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 12, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> That's an awful price. I wouldn't pay more than $400 for an outdated XD9



I did miss type.  It was an XDS, not an XD.  Gun broker has them with one standard clip for $539  so I think this is a reasonable price.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 14, 2014)

Not completely relevant but I can get anything at dealer price here from one of the stores because of where I work. 

What's your thoughts on a G19 4th gen for ~430ish?


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 14, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Not completely relevant but I can get anything at dealer price here from one of the stores because of where I work.
> 
> What's your thoughts on a G19 4th gen for ~430ish?


 
Personally not a huge fan of glocks, but that is just a thing for me. If it feels right when you shoot it, you cant go wrong with one. Should never fail you.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 14, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Not completely relevant but I can get anything at dealer price here from one of the stores because of where I work.
> 
> What's your thoughts on a G19 4th gen for ~430ish?



Yep, we get blue label pricing. 

There's a reason the G19 is the most popular gun ever made. Everyone should have one.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 14, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Yep, we get blue label pricing.
> 
> There's a reason the G19 is the most popular gun ever made. Everyone should have one.


Eh I had one.  Traded it for a delta elite.  Ain't looked back yet lol.  I do want a 29 and 26 though


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 14, 2014)

A delta elite isn't even polymer...or 9mm.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 16, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Not completely relevant but I can get anything at dealer price here from one of the stores because of where I work.
> 
> What's your thoughts on a G19 4th gen for ~430ish?



Eh I used to hate Glocks but the gen 4s and SFs are more tolerable. They are great guns but they just feel weird in my hands. M&Ps have so much better ergonomics IMO. It is all what feels good to you. 

On a side note I made a impulse buy this weekend...an AK-47. Pics to come after some parts get there.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 16, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> A delta elite isn't even polymer...or 9mm.


Lol I know. I'll take 10mm over 9mm any day


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 16, 2014)

If I can ever one at a decent price, or even at all, my next handgun purchase will be a HK45CT. I would probably have to sell all my other guns to pay for it tho.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hmm. I've been looking into getting an HK USP Compact vs. perhaps a SW M&P. Decisions decisions...


----------



## SSwain (Sep 16, 2014)

Here are most...but not all. I haven't taken a picture in a while.


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 16, 2014)

SSwain said:


> View attachment 1547
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that a Hawkins muzzle loader?


----------



## SSwain (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes.... CVA Hawken. .54 caliber


----------



## MackTheKnife (Dec 31, 2014)

Lots of comments as to what caliber pistol, what to do when the SHTF, etc. And one comment about getting a GPS unit before a gun. GPS ain't gonna save your life. A gun will. Get the caliber you can shoot accurately with and get the gun to go with it that you are going to carry 24/7 where you can. Get a CWP/CHP if you can. Study the state's statutes. Have a lawyer on your phone's contacts that is 2nd Amendment/Firearm experienced.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Dec 31, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> That's an awful price. I wouldn't pay Check out the XDS.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

2 Mosin M-44s, 1944 vintage, with bayonets. A 12-gauge M500 shotgun with a 26" barrel and adjustable choke. A pair of Taurus revolvers,  38 Special, and a Rock Island M1911-CS CS in 45 Auto, and a Remington 597 22LR semiautomatic rifle. This, a hatchet, a decent amount of ammunition and food and water supplies.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 31, 2014)

MackTheKnife said:


> Lots of comments as to what caliber pistol, what to do when the SHTF, etc. And one comment about getting a GPS unit before a gun. GPS ain't gonna save your life. A gun will. Get the caliber you can shoot accurately with and get the gun to go with it that you are going to carry 24/7 where you can. Get a CWP/CHP if you can. Study the state's statutes. Have a lawyer on your phone's contacts that is 2nd Amendment/Firearm experienced.


If I get lost in the desert while motorcycle riding a gun isn't going to be that helpful in finding camp unlike a GPS


----------



## Mufasa556 (Dec 31, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> If I get lost in the desert while motorcycle riding a gun isn't going to be that helpful in finding camp unlike a GPS



You could shoot your gun into the air, triangulating your position with fellow campers. Or, you could fire on the search helicopter. I'm sure they'll land and use their's to give you directions.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 31, 2014)

Mufasa556 said:


> You could shoot your gun into the air, triangulating your position with fellow campers. Or, you could fire on the search helicopter. I'm sure they'll land and use their's to give you directions.


Aside from the fact that there are always fire works going off and people shooting guns into the sides of hills at their camp. 

And yeah their guns will give me directions to the closest coroners office.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

A good water source is something way too many preppers ignore.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Dec 31, 2014)

All true. My biggest pet peeve with the desert is when people don't use adequate back drops. 

Once I started down the wrong trail and got wickedly turned around lost on the back trails near Big Bear. If it wasn't for my GPS, I'd still be out there. I make sure to always have both a roads/trails GPS and a handheld back packing GPS in the truck at all times. Especially when I'm night wheeling by myself.


----------



## NomeProvider (Jan 12, 2015)

My newest addition:
Armalite AR30A1 .338 Lapua Mag
Harris 6-9" Bipod
Millett 6-25x56mm Scope

Merry Christmas to me! Sorry for the crappy photo.

My daily carry is either my G21 or 1911 unless I'm not wearing much, then I have a .380 Auto that I throw in my back pocket in a wallet holster. One of these three ends up in the glovebox of the ambulance on about a quarter of my calls. 

 I just finished building an 8.25" barreled AR pistol, and also have a .444 Marlin that I haven't had the chance to shoot yet (it's my new bear thumper for when I'm hiking through brush).  I've got some other guns but the only other notable one in my collection is a beautiful Swiss K-31 with about 150 rounds of original WW2 vintage ammo.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 12, 2015)

NomeProvider said:


> View attachment 1690
> 
> 
> My newest addition:
> ...


 
lol does your company know youre keeping a pistol in their truck? Probably wouldn't go over well. Nice rifle though.


----------



## NomeProvider (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah, I checked with the chief.  It's a volunteer department; so if I'm carrying and get called in, they said just go ahead and throw it in the glove box.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 12, 2015)

Alaska feels like a place to issue a rifle to the ambulance. Grizzly bears are no joke.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 12, 2015)

NomeProvider said:


> Armalite AR30A1 .338



Beauty. One day I'll build a long range rifle. .338 is a great round.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 12, 2015)

That's my baby lol


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 12, 2015)

Anjel said:


> That's my baby lol


Is that resting on a pink gun case?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 12, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Is that resting on a pink gun case?



Hell yea it is


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 12, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Hell yea it is


Was it you that said you like to have everything pink to avoid sticky fingers (I think in the Leatherman Raptor thread)?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 13, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Was it you that said you like to have everything pink to avoid sticky fingers (I think in the Leatherman Raptor thread)?



Lol no. I just like pink. I am a girl after all.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 13, 2015)

Less talk more pics.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 14, 2015)

Pics of Anjel...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 14, 2015)

@SandpitMedic how do you like the 26 with the grip extender? I'm torn between buying a 19 or a 26. 26 would be really nice for CCW but the 19 would be more fun to shoot.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 14, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> @SandpitMedic how do you like the 26 with the grip extender? I'm torn between buying a 19 or a 26. 26 would be really nice for CCW but the 19 would be more fun to shoot.



I've had a 26 and 27. Sold them both. I just can't do short grips. By the time you put a pinky extension on it, it's about the same size as a 19 in grip length. They are great carry guns, though.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 14, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Pics of Anjel...



Oh I'm not falling for that... Again.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 14, 2015)

@SandpitMedic how do you like the 26 with the grip extender? I'm torn between buying a 19 or a 26. 26 would be really nice for CCW but the 19 would be more fun to shoot.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 14, 2015)

I love the 26


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 14, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Oh I'm not falling for that... Again.


Don't be so shy.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 14, 2015)

One day I'll be able to post pictures in here. Hopefully one day soon.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2015)

I shouldn't look at this thread... I'm getting want whiney


----------



## MkVity (Jan 14, 2015)

So any real guns on this thread as in stocks made with wood and bolt actions like an Enfield maybe? No offense intended  I do like a good rifle


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 14, 2015)

MkVity said:


> So any real guns on this thread as in stocks made with wood and bolt actions like an Enfield maybe? No offense intended  I do like a good rifle









How about an authentic  WWII M1 Garand?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 14, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 1697
> 
> 
> How about an authentic  WWII M1 Garand?


I want a Garand so bad....


----------



## MkVity (Jan 14, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 1697
> 
> 
> How about an authentic  WWII M1 Garand?



Oh lovely  That's a real gun!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 14, 2015)

MkVity said:


> So any real guns on this thread as in stocks made with wood and bolt actions like an Enfield maybe? No offense intended  I do like a good rifle



I'm about to take pop's Marlin out for a hunt. I'll still use my plastic gun, though


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 14, 2015)

I would strongly consider giving a kidney for an M1 garand.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 14, 2015)

I use a walther ppq for CCW...best personal carry weapon I've had, and best out the box trigger...feels amazing and has great speed to get back on target- my other's have been sig 226 and 229 and I took a big gamble going on the walther. So anyone fancying something different from glocks/smith and wesson I recommend it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 14, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> I use a walther ppq for CCW...best personal carry weapon I've had, and best out the box trigger...feels amazing and has great speed to get back on target- my other's have been sig 226 and 229 and I took a big gamble going on the walther. So anyone fancying something different from glocks/smith and wesson I recommend it.


How do you like those sigs? I have been debating on going with those for a little while now.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I would strongly consider giving a kidney for an M1 garand.



The local gun shop has or had one for about $1,200 a couple months ago, also has a Springfield 1903 for about the same. Ive been drooling over those two guns ever since I saw them. Oh and both were Island hoppers from WWII.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 14, 2015)

MkVity said:


> So any real guns on this thread as in stocks made with wood and bolt actions like an Enfield maybe? No offense intended  I do like a good rifle


Bah! Sergei Mosin scorns your match grades. M44 all the way.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 15, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> How do you like those sigs? I have been debating on going with those for a little while now.


I have a 229 in stainless and absolutely love it. No experience with a 226, but I imagine it would be quite similar.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 15, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I'm about to take pop's Marlin out for a hunt. I'll still use my plastic gun, though



Oh thats nice to


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 15, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> How do you like those sigs? I have been debating on going with those for a little while now.



Love the sigs, used it in the worst conditions and its the most reliable pistol I've used. Some people say its 'too heavy' for personal carry, but it's just personal preference with weight and like anything you get used to it. I was almost disappointed how much I love my PPQ though...the only thing I miss is the de-cocker. If you do get one I recommending spending your first 100/200 rounds firing with the weapon de-cocked, as this is the state your weapon would be in if you draw it.

@chaz90 the stainless look is a sexy one for the sig 

On the weapon weight- I've seen on weapon forums numerous posts about certain .308 rifles being 'too heavy' for hunting...I don't understand that rationale when guys carry them over mountains in Afghanistan for 16 hours a day hunting men lol...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 15, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> Love the sigs, used it in the worst conditions and its the most reliable pistol I've used. Some people say its 'too heavy' for personal carry, but it's just personal preference with weight and like anything you get used to it. I was almost disappointed how much I love my PPQ though...the only thing I miss is the de-cocker. If you do get one I recommending spending your first 100/200 rounds firing with the weapon de-cocked, as this is the state your weapon would be in if you draw it.
> 
> @chaz90 the stainless look is a sexy one for the sig
> 
> On the weapon weight- I've seen on weapon forums numerous posts about certain .308 rifles being 'too heavy' for hunting...I don't understand that rationale when guys carry them over mountains in Afghanistan for 16 hours a day hunting men lol...


I'm hoping to get a DA/SA. Need to put a decent number of rounds thru so I can work the trigger reset. I heard sig switched mostly to straight DA.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 15, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'm hoping to get a DA/SA. Need to put a decent number of rounds thru so I can work the trigger reset. I heard sig switched mostly to straight DA.



Yeah double action is sweet, the heavier weight of the sig actually helps with accuracy, you know you're carrying a quality piece of equipment when you hold it.. The ppq has a hair trigger when cocked and it has an integrated safety, not my preferred choice of safety but ppq is worth it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 15, 2015)

I miss my Marlin 30-30. I think I'll have to get another one as soon as I can afford it.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 15, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I miss my Marlin 30-30. I think I'll have to get another one as soon as I can afford it.



Timeless gun. I think I'll have to buy one for myself before I could ever get my hands on dad's.


----------



## NomeProvider (Jan 16, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> If you do get one I recommending spending your first 100/200 rounds firing with the weapon de-cocked, as this is the state your weapon would be in if you draw it.


 
Unless I'm missing something about this particular gun, why is your weapon not cocked while you're carrying? If you're carrying a firearm, it should be cocked and ready to simply pull the trigger when you draw.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 16, 2015)

NomeProvider said:


> Unless I'm missing something about this particular gun, why is your weapon not cocked while you're carrying? If you're carrying a firearm, it should be cocked and ready to simply pull the trigger when you draw.



do you understand what de-cocked means?


----------



## NomeProvider (Jan 16, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> do you understand what de-cocked means?


 
Yes; there is no reason to have your pistol decocked when you're carrying though.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 16, 2015)

NomeProvider said:


> Yes; there is no reason to have your pistol decocked when you're carrying though.



So you run around with a double action pistol with the hammer back and a round in the chamber?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 16, 2015)

NomeProvider said:


> Yes; there is no reason to have your pistol decocked when you're carrying though.


To prevent accidental discharge of the firearm. Most guns now are made with internal safeties that are much more effective when the gun is decocked (the hammer is in the resting position). I don't even know any police officers who carry their guns cocked.


----------



## NomeProvider (Jan 16, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> So you run around with a double action pistol with the hammer back and a round in the chamber?


 
My usual carry pistol is not a double action pistol; however, yes, with a proper holster, I would (and do on occasion) carry a double action pistol with the hammer back and a round in the chamber.  A pistol that cannot safely be carried with the hammer back over a full chamber is a pistol that, in my *opinion*, should not be a carry gun.


----------



## NomeProvider (Jan 16, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> To prevent accidental discharge of the firearm. Most guns now are made with internal safeties that are much more effective when the gun is decocked (the hammer is in the resting position). I don't even know any police officers who carry their guns cocked.


 
I see your point; however, with a proper holster (ie not bouncing around in a pocket) there's virtually no risk of an accidental discharge for a holstered firearm.

I think it's more personal preference than anything though, and in an effort to not derail this thread from it's intended purpose I'm going to call it a night 

More pictures!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 16, 2015)

What is the benefit of carrying a double action handgun with the hammer back? Please don't use trigger weight as an answer


----------



## NomeProvider (Jan 16, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What is the benefit of carrying a double action handgun with the hammer back? Please don't use trigger weight as an answer


 

Well, the shorter trigger pull and decreased trigger weight will make your first shot more accurate.  Additionally, if you have a 10+1 capacity firearm, you generally shoot 10 of 11 shots with the hammer back - that's the trigger pull you're used to.  Trigger pull has a big effect on accuracy and carrying with the hammer back makes the trigger pull consistent across *all* of your shots.

Pre-emptive apology that you don't like my reason, but it's true.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 16, 2015)

NomeProvider said:


> Well, the shorter trigger pull and decreased trigger weight will make your first shot more accurate.  Additionally, if you have a 10+1 capacity firearm, you generally shoot 10 of 11 shots with the hammer back - that's the trigger pull you're used to.  Trigger pull has a big effect on accuracy and carrying with the hammer back makes the trigger pull consistent across *all* of your shots.
> 
> Pre-emptive apology that you don't like my reason, but it's true.



1- you train with the weapon decocked so you EXPECT your first shot to be a longer pull
2- yes is will be more accurate cocked- however life isnt a shooting range where targets pop out to the sound of a buzzer in front of you
3- guys that put down 2000 rounds a week with transition drills dont have their weapons cocked for the very reason @DesertEMT66 said

thats how the guys who use their weapons daily in hostile environments carry theirs, its one thing not using an external safety, its another entirely to have a round in the chamber and the hair trigger ready to snap...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 16, 2015)

NomeProvider said:


> Well, the shorter trigger pull and decreased trigger weight will make your first shot more accurate.  Additionally, if you have a 10+1 capacity firearm, you generally shoot 10 of 11 shots with the hammer back - that's the trigger pull you're used to.  Trigger pull has a big effect on accuracy and carrying with the hammer back makes the trigger pull consistent across *all* of your shots.
> 
> Pre-emptive apology that you don't like my reason, but it's true.



This is an absolutely horrible idea and you should feel bad for recommending it. You are waiting for a negligent discharge. A pistol in holster can easily be jarred hard enough to discharge.

It is safe to carry hammer-back on a 1911-style single action because the firing pin is blocked until the grip is engaged and the beavertail safety is engaged. It is not safe with a DA pistol.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 16, 2015)

Cocked and locked or DA and unlocked. Take your pick.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 16, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Cocked and locked or DA and unlocked. Take your pick.



Haha you said ..... 

Nvm I'll be mature


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 16, 2015)

We need to change your username. Ain't no Anjel.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 16, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> We need to change your username. Ain't no Anjel.



Quoted for the truth 

Lmao


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 16, 2015)

What NomeProvider endorses is quite literally fatal stupidity. 
I carried my M9 safety-off, hammer-down on a loaded chamber in a chest rig in Iraq. Perfectly safe. My 1911 is carried cocked and locked. My revolvers are carried hammer-down on loaded cylinders. Hammer-back with no safety other than a trigger guard and hope is stupid.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 16, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> What NomeProvider endorses is quite literally fatal stupidity.
> I carried my M9 safety-off, hammer-down on a loaded chamber in a chest rig in Iraq. Perfectly safe. My 1911 is carried cocked and locked. My revolvers are carried hammer-down on loaded cylinders. Hammer-back with no safety other than a trigger guard and hope is stupid.



HATE the m9, ive accidentally put the safety ON before doing transitions lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 16, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> HATE the m9, ive accidentally put the safety ON before doing transitions lol



I also hate the safety on the slide, but I like the pistol.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 16, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> I also hate the safety on the slide, but I like the pistol.



its a great pistol, nice balance et al, just a HUGE safety on the sucker


----------



## MkVity (Jan 16, 2015)

Anyway back on topic and some nice chatter, there some really nice rifles there I do like older guns. Anybody use nice wooden gripped pistols at all or is it all modern technology now? Anybody collect lady pistols at all or Gentlemens guns?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 16, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> I love the 26


 
Do you find it too small when shooting? A grip extended is always a possibility, I just don't like curling my pinky under the grip on the stock 26. The 19 definitely is more comfortable to hold, fits my hands well. It just seems like it'd be tough to conceal, I'm 5'9" 170# so I'm not a big guy. I'd love to buy both but that's not in the cards right now.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 16, 2015)

I


Handsome Robb said:


> Do you find it too small when shooting? A grip extended is always a possibility, I just don't like curling my pinky under the grip on the stock 26. The 19 definitely is more comfortable to hold, fits my hands well. It just seems like it'd be tough to conceal, I'm 5'9" 170# so I'm not a big guy. I'd love to buy both but that's not in the cards right now.



I'm not a big guy either. All of my mags have the extenders which allow for an extra round and a perfect grip. You should go to a rental range and try them both out; see which one you fancy more. The G26 is lightweight and compact as hell. It has my vote for sure. 

People gripe about stopping power of 9mm, but the reality is with the right ammo and well placed shots it will give you all of the stopping power you need.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 16, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> I
> 
> People gripe about stopping power of 9mm, but the reality is with the right ammo and well placed shots it will give you all of the stopping power you need.



I think that 99% of people who gripe about 9mm have never fired one in anger


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks all for helping debunk the recent suggestions to carry hammer back on a DA pistol equipped with a decocker so I didn't have to get involved. My mind was momentarily blown from that suggestion. I think I'm still trying to process any semblance of reason from that explanation.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 17, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Thanks all for helping debunk the recent suggestions to carry hammer back on a DA pistol equipped with a decocker so I didn't have to get involved. My mind was momentarily blown from that suggestion. I think I'm still trying to process any semblance of reason from that explanation.



That entire thing was full of retard and stupid. It is literally the equivalent of pre-pulling grenade pins and relying on the pouch to hold in the spoon.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 17, 2015)

I carry an empty gun. I stuff french fries into the magazine as a snack holder.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm still waiting for Nome to come back and try and defend his stupidity. Assuming, of course, he hasn't added a new hole by his methods.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I carry an empty gun. I stuff french fries into the magazine as a snack holder.



My Taurus cylinders are perfectly-sized for Skittles.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 18, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> My Taurus cylinders are perfectly-sized for Skittles.



Shoot people and they instantly turn gay.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Shoot people and they instantly turn gay.


Hey Hey Hay.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 18, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> My Taurus cylinders are perfectly-sized for Skittles.



What about M&M's ?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2015)

They melt.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 18, 2015)

Just left the gun range and there was a young guy in there attempting to buy the 9mm shield like I have. 

He then proceeds to try and put it in the front pocket of his skinny jeans, and says that's how he is going to carry it. 

An older man tells him it will be too hard to get out of his pocket fast enough to use it. 

He says "oh no I'm not carrying any ammo in it. It's just to scare people away. They will see the gun and know that I mean business".


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 18, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Just left the gun range and there was a young guy in there attempting to buy the 9mm shield like I have.
> 
> He then proceeds to try and put it in the front pocket of his skinny jeans, and says that's how he is going to carry it.
> 
> ...


 
-_-


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Just left the gun range and there was a young guy in there attempting to buy the 9mm shield like I have.
> 
> He then proceeds to try and put it in the front pocket of his skinny jeans, and says that's how he is going to carry it.
> 
> ...


He deserves to get shot... Not only for the fact he was wearing skinny jeans..


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2015)

ROFL. That's funny.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 23, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Just left the gun range and there was a young guy in there attempting to buy the 9mm shield like I have.
> 
> He then proceeds to try and put it in the front pocket of his skinny jeans, and says that's how he is going to carry it.
> 
> ...



Just like how you don't have to actually have shells in your shotgun... The simple sound of racking it will scare away any home invader.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 23, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Just like how you don't have to actually have shells in your shotgun... The simple sound of racking it will scare away any home invader.



Totally solid logic. No need for a backup plan at all.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 23, 2015)

Could you not just blow up a glove and pop it with a hyper to emulate the BANG?


----------



## ragen1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Just left the gun range and there was a young guy in there attempting to buy the 9mm shield like I have.
> 
> He then proceeds to try and put it in the front pocket of his skinny jeans, and says that's how he is going to carry it.
> 
> ...



People like this is why I own guns!!!


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 23, 2015)

ragen1 said:


> People like this is why I own guns!!!



People carrying empty pistols makes you wanna buy guns? Or people who wear skinny jeans?


----------



## ragen1 (Jan 23, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> People carrying empty pistols makes you wanna buy guns? Or people who wear skinny jeans
> 
> Stupid people with guns is what scares me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 16, 2015)

Bought this pretty girl yesterday. Took her to the range with my other girlfriend and put about 250 rounds through her. Only complaint is the Glock trigger but that's easily remedied. Also rented us a fully auto M4. That was a great time.

Tried to upload of a video but tapatalk wasn't playing nice. First M4 kept jamming but they grabbed a different one for us and after shooting bursts for the first couple mags I just squeezed and aimed on the last one. After the 5-6 seconds it took to empty the clip...maybe it was faster than that I don't know...I was grinning like a little kid on Christmas.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 16, 2015)

The first thing I am doing when I eventually get a paycheck is taking the required safety course and getting my LTC. I've wanted one for years but have never been in a position to do it. 

I will be looking for a handgun for home defense. I don't think a shotgun will work for the layout and thin walls of my house.  I'm thinking a 38 revolver because it is less likely to jam. But maybe having a few more rounds would be nice too. The limiting factor is my small, soft, child like hands. Anybody know a good handgun with a small grip and good stopping power?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 16, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> The first thing I am doing when I eventually get a paycheck is taking the required safety course and getting my LTC. I've wanted one for years but have never been in a position to do it.
> 
> I will be looking for a handgun for home defense. I don't think a shotgun will work for the layout and thin walls of my house.  I'm thinking a 38 revolver because it is less likely to jam. But maybe having a few more rounds would be nice too. *The limiting factor is my small, soft, child like hands*. Anybody know a good handgun with a small grip and good stopping power?


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> The first thing I am doing when I eventually get a paycheck is taking the required safety course and getting my LTC. I've wanted one for years but have never been in a position to do it.
> 
> I will be looking for a handgun for home defense. I don't think a shotgun will work for the layout and thin walls of my house.  I'm thinking a 38 revolver because it is less likely to jam. But maybe having a few more rounds would be nice too. The limiting factor is my small, soft, child like hands. Anybody know a good handgun with a small grip and good stopping power?



Most _reputable_ modern sidearms don't have the reliability issue to warrant choosing a revolver over a pistol nowadays (in a similar way that bolt-action hunting rifles are competing more and more with solid semi-auto rifles).

With regards to carrying it depends what your personal priority is, larger calibre is all well and good so long as you don't mind carrying it 12 hours a day and are accurate with it. For a first conceal carry I'd recommend the M and P shield, comes in different calibre's. I also recommend that whatever model pistol you fancy, to try it in in both 9mm and .40 and see what you really like.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 16, 2015)

A revolver is a great way to learn trigger control and how to use your sights to shoot, as is a DA/SA pistol. Striker-fired pistols are a little harder to learn in my opinion. Also, revolvers are a little easier to feed on the range.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 8, 2015)

My new toys:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 9, 2015)

Daniel Defense?


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 9, 2015)

Yessir. V11


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 14, 2015)

Went out to the desert to put holes in things the other day.
New toy. Ruger American .308 left handed and a Rossi 30-30. I also put a stripped upper and lower in layaway with the intention of building a supressed SBR 300BLK


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 14, 2015)

Good stuff.


----------



## LaceyA (Apr 14, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> The first thing I am doing when I eventually get a paycheck is taking the required safety course and getting my LTC. I've wanted one for years but have never been in a position to do it.
> 
> I will be looking for a handgun for home defense. I don't think a shotgun will work for the layout and thin walls of my house.  I'm thinking a 38 revolver because it is less likely to jam. But maybe having a few more rounds would be nice too. The limiting factor is my small, soft, child like hands. Anybody know a good handgun with a small grip and good stopping power?




I have the Glock42 .380 and love it! its light and small but not too small! The MP Shield is great too i have that in at .40 and i like it but much heavyer than my glock! Sig Sauer makes a compact .380 which i love too!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 14, 2015)

Sig Sauer just came out with a 10mm P220. I think i know what I'll be buying here soon.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 14, 2016)

Time to revive a dead thread for a little bit. G19 Gen3 (sadly Gen4 aren't legal in CA)


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 14, 2016)

Why the hell aren't Gen4s legal?!

I've got a XD Mod.2 4" being shipped as we speak.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 14, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Why the hell aren't Gen4s legal?!
> 
> I've got a XD Mod.2 4" being shipped as we speak.


The joys of living in CA. No Glock Gen4s, no Glocks that are made in the USA and no magazines larger then 10 rounds.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 14, 2016)

Commie *******s. I'll buy whatever I damn well please. No worries, I'll buy me an extended mag to make up for your loss in ammo.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 14, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Why the hell aren't Gen4s legal?!



Cause Commiefornia sucks donkey di... well you get the idea...


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 14, 2016)

Yeah this is the same state that banned bits of "assault rifles" based purely on their cosmetics then any actual functionality -_-


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 14, 2016)

HOW DID I NOT KNOW THIS WAS HERE?! Either way, this is my baby. Many more to come later.


----------



## SSwain (Feb 15, 2016)

Just some porn....


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 15, 2016)

The Punisher  this is my first AR build still figuring things out as I go, and replacing or upgrading items when the cash flow allows.


----------



## nightmoves123 (Feb 19, 2016)

I have an M1A Squad Scout on the way shortly, managed to get it for $700 less than retail NIB from a good friend cant wait. will post pics when i get her!


----------



## RScott (Feb 19, 2016)

SSwain said:


> Just some porn....
> View attachment 2674
> 
> View attachment 2675


Interesting mix!  Modern semi-autos and single actions.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 22, 2016)

nightmoves123 said:


> I have an M1A Squad Scout on the way shortly, managed to get it for $700 less than retail NIB from a good friend cant wait. will post pics when i get her!



Post your review. Have been looking at piece for a while now.


----------



## doc68w (Mar 21, 2016)

Heres one of mine....yes the cam is real!!!


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 24, 2016)

Hmmmmm.....I like you guys. I like going to IDPA matches besides just plinking.


----------



## doc68w (Mar 24, 2016)

I do the idpa matches down here in FL when I have time. Work of course comes first. Being an army medic we dont have much down time snce there is only 2 of us for our company. But I love me some shooting when I can!!!


----------



## SunshineCamo (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm having the damnedest time getting photobucket to work right now so I can only get this one picture. Here's my IDPA/USPSA (SSP and Production respectively) setup. Sig P320 full size, Comp-tac International Holster and Comp-tac pouches, Original SOE belt. @doc68w where do you go in FL? I shoot at the Central Florida Rifle and Pistol Club.


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 27, 2016)

Good looking rig. Place I go to is like 99% concealed carry for the IDPA matches.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 27, 2016)

Ive got the P320 as my carry gun, I absolutely love it.


----------



## SunshineCamo (Mar 29, 2016)

@Old Tracker thanks man. I used my carry gun (Glock 19) for a few years but I started getting serious (which doesn't mean any better) about IDPA so I switched to a full size.

@StCEMT It's a nice gun. I'm fairly disappointed at the price of the kits. Not sure if I'm gonna keep it or not. It doesn't tickle my fancy any more than my Glocks.


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 29, 2016)

I've seriously considered getting a Glock 34, Gen 3, http://www.glockstore.com/Glock-34-9mm,  for IDPA. I could also use it as a carry piece because I often carry a Para Hi-Cap.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 1, 2016)

New toy finally came in


----------



## nightmoves123 (Apr 11, 2016)

The beast arrived


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 18, 2016)

Figured that I'd give this thread a bump. The 10 day wait is over for my new rifle. She ain't much but I'm looking forward to building her into a lean, mean, 5.56/.223 spitting mow-chine.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 18, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3206
> 
> 
> Figured that I'd give this thread a bump. The 10 day wait is over for my new rifle. She ain't much but I'm looking forward to building her into a lean, mean, 5.56/.223 spitting mow-chine.


What are the overall plans?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 18, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> What are the overall plans?



I'm gonna build a Cadillac. If I'm going to own a AR in California, its going to be a nice AR. One word: Daniel Defense... well thats more like two words but you get the idea.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 18, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I'm gonna build a Cadillac. If I'm going to own a AR in California, its going to be a nice AR. One word: Daniel Defense... well thats more like two words but you get the idea.


I mean I would expect you to, buuuut....long/short barrel, dot sight/scope, etc.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 18, 2016)

To much paperwork for a SBR. I'll stick with a 16 inch barrel. Going to go with a red dot and a scope. Not on at the same time of course, I'll switch them out when I want to shoot longer ranges.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 18, 2016)

Maybe @DesertMedic66 will post his new toy that he picked up today?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 18, 2016)

Maybe when I get home from the lovely hospital and I remember tomorrow I'll post one of my toys  @CALEMT


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Maybe @DesertMedic66 will post his new toy that he picked up today?


Maybe he will. 




Glock 19 with Trijicon HD night sights and a stream light TLR-4. 

Sig Sauer M400 enhanced with magpul buttstock, magpul handguard, magpul pistol grip, and magpul BUIS.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 19, 2016)

My first acquisition, a stock Springfield Armory XD 40.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 19, 2016)

My bedside safety....


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 19, 2016)

I really want to get an M1A


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 19, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I'm gonna build a Cadillac. If I'm going to own a AR in California, its going to be a nice AR. One word: Daniel Defense... well thats more like two words but you get the idea.


You will not be disappointed. Love my Daniel


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 19, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I'm gonna build a Cadillac.


So your getting an LWRC ? or an Adaptive Combat Rifle?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 19, 2016)

Here she is . Also posted on BM rifles blog 
@CALEMT


----------



## Midazzled (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 21, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3206
> 
> 
> Figured that I'd give this thread a bump. The 10 day wait is over for my new rifle. She ain't much but I'm looking forward to building her into a lean, mean, 5.56/.223 spitting mow-chine.


10 day wait.... Jeeze. Kommiefornia


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 21, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> View attachment 3209
> 
> 
> Here she is . Also posted on BM rifles blog
> @CALEMT


That's expensive


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 21, 2016)

There's my new one.
(No waiting period)
Lol


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 21, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> That's expensive


Yea... I heard it from my gf too... But I really enjoy firearms. So we each get our "fun funds" and it works out well ! TOTALLY WORTH THE $ imo


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 21, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> (No waiting period)



Yeah yeah rub it in...


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Maybe he will.
> View attachment 3207
> 
> Glock 19 with Trijicon HD night sights and a stream light TLR-4.
> ...



Why is your weapon selector on FIRE?


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> There's my new one.
> (No waiting period)
> Lol



Sick....... If only I didn't live in MD...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 22, 2016)

CANMAN said:


> Why is your weapon selector on FIRE?


When the bolt is closed and the trigger has already been pressed the selector only stays in the fire position


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 22, 2016)

Gun go bang boom . Lol


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 22, 2016)

CANMAN said:


> Why is your weapon selector on FIRE?



Cause he needs to be ready all the time.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## StCEMT (Nov 23, 2016)

CANMAN said:


> Why is your weapon selector on FIRE?


He likes to stick it to the politicians and live life dangerously


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 23, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Why the hell aren't Gen4s legal?!
> 
> I've got a XD Mod.2 4" being shipped as we speak.


The Gen 4 Glocks have to pass all parts of the certification requirements to be considered "not unsafe" and therefore "safe for sale". This now also includes the microstamping requirement. Glock tried to get the Gen 4 pistols to be approved as being not substantially different from previously approved pistols but California DOJ wasn't having any of it. There's only ONE way to get one... that's as a "used" firearm. Those aren't subject to "the roster" and may be sold "privately" to anyone that's not prohibited.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 23, 2016)

This is (literally) what I'm carrying right now. Yes, I was very, very careful in my handling as the pistol is hot...









These are my other carry guns. In colder weather, I'm good for the 1911 or the G23 as I can easily conceal them under a vest, jacket or sweater/sweatshirt. Warmer weather I'll usually go with the G27.


----------



## Midazzled (Nov 23, 2016)

CANMAN said:


> Why is your weapon selector on FIRE?


 
He probably learned in the military that the trigger must be pulled on an empty chamber before storing a weapon. This removes the stress on the spring, but it should be noted that cycles, not prolonged compression, wear out springs in firearms.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 23, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> This is (literally) what I'm carrying right now. Yes, I was very, very careful in my handling as the pistol is hot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate it when I drop my guns on my laptop . Are those kydex at the bottom? With the smarties lol


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 23, 2016)

Midazzled said:


> He probably learned in the military that the trigger must be pulled on an empty chamber before storing a weapon. This removes the stress on the spring, but it should be noted that cycles, not prolonged compression, wear out springs in firearms.



Learn something new everyday. I did not know the that is what the military teaches. Just have never seen anyone store an AR like that before.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 23, 2016)

CANMAN said:


> Learn something new everyday. I did not know the that is what the military teaches. Just have never seen anyone store an AR like that before.


Yup at drill, turning our M4s back into the arms room "Buttstocks extended, Bolt forward, Selector Lever on fire with the hammer fired, Dust Cover closed."


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 23, 2016)

Midazzled said:


> He probably learned in the military that the trigger must be pulled on an empty chamber before storing a weapon. This removes the stress on the spring, but it should be noted that cycles, not prolonged compression, wear out springs in firearms.


Was never in the military so nope. I just never like storing guns with the hammer or striker back. My AR is not what I am going to use for home defense so it remains unloaded with empty mags at all times. My Glock on the other hand is my home defense.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 23, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I hate it when I drop my guns on my laptop . Are those kydex at the bottom? With the smarties lol


The laptop just happened to be a reasonably safe place for me to put my G27 where it wouldn't fall and I could keep a very close eye on it. You know how young guns can get...  

Oh, and yes, I do use Comp-Tac holsters for IWB, generally. One of those is a C-TAC and the other is a M-TAC. They most certainly did both come with Smarties!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 23, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> The laptop just happened to be a reasonably safe place for me to put my G27 where it wouldn't fall and I could keep a very close eye on it. You know how young guns can get...


good choice on the 40 instead of the 9 . I don't even think i own a IWB holster anymore . I think i just have like 6 serpa 3's. See ads around for all these kydex holsters, dont know if i want one or not. Maybe santa will bring me one


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 23, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> good choice on the 40 instead of the 9 . I don't even think i own a IWB holster anymore . I think i just have like 6 serpa 3's. See ads around for all these kydex holsters, dont know if i want one or not. Maybe santa will bring me one


I'm pretty recoil insensitive. My usual carry holster is the MTAC and it's very comfortable due to the leather backing. The CTAC is decent once you put some moleskin on the kydex. I don't have much in the way of OWB holsters but I once was going for a patrol job and now I'm good with a couple different Safariland Level 3 (and a Level 4) retention holsters. My L4 is currently setup as a drop leg holster. I have an OWB slide holster that I use from time to time but otherwise I'm usually IWB most of the time because it's just easier to conceal.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 23, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> I have an OWB slide holster that I use from time to time but otherwise I'm usually IWB most of the time because it's just easier to conceal.


I don't CC much due to the fact i'm usually working, or inside my house which i either "badge carry"(working), or don't need proof to carry(in my house). I love the Serpa 3 retention, smoothest release and re-entry i've experienced .


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 23, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I don't CC much due to the fact i'm usually working, or inside my house which i either "badge carry"(working), or don't need proof to carry(in my house). I love the Serpa 3 retention, smoothest release and re-entry i've experienced .



Any recommendations for either Serpa 2 or 3 retention in terms of holster manufactures?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 23, 2016)

My work holster is a  SERPA 3 Blackhawk. multiple points of contact needed, but the retention points are in "normal" draw spots. @CodeBru1984 
http://www.blackhawk.com/Products/H...l-3/SERPA-Level-3-Auto-Lock-Duty-Holster.aspx
Edit: Superrrrrr comfortable too,  but it does have a bit of size, so maybe not the most ideal for carrying as a civilian, however if your carrying with a fishing vest on or something you'd be fine


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 23, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I don't CC much due to the fact i'm usually working, or inside my house which i either "badge carry"(working), or don't need proof to carry(in my house). I love the Serpa 3 retention, smoothest release and re-entry i've experienced .


If it's the kind that I'm thinking of, just be VERY careful about drawing your firearm while under stress. Sure the index finger does hit a release and should remain indexed along the frame but discharges have occurred right out of the holster due to the finger finding its way into the trigger guard with the finger still contracting sympathetically with the other 3 fingers.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 23, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> If it's the kind that I'm thinking of, just be VERY careful about drawing your firearm while under stress. Sure the index finger does hit a release and should remain indexed along the frame but discharges have occurred right out of the holster due to the finger finding its way into the trigger guard with the finger still contracting sympathetically with the other 3 fingers.


I have never heard of that, is that on the serpa 3 leg holsters? or duty holsters? I can see it more on the leg because its a more distinct movement. However, my index finger at the _*very best*, _ever so lightly touches the trigger guard, i am also very meticulous and have spent countless hours, drawing, re-holstering, drawing, re-holstering.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 23, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I have never heard of that, is that on the serpa 3 leg holsters? or duty holsters? I can see it more on the leg because its a more distinct movement. However, my index finger at the _*very best*, _ever so lightly touches the trigger guard, i am also very meticulous and have spent countless hours, drawing, re-holstering, drawing, re-holstering.


It does happen. The folks that avoid the discharge do exactly what you have done: practice countless hours and thousands of repetitions because that trains the index finger to NOT go into the trigger guard during the draw stroke EVER. One of my good friends is a CCW and LE instructor in So Cal and he does instruct many agencies in their use of force/firearms around California. He will NOT allow any of those holsters on any of his ranges. It's the design, not the specific position that contributes to the problem. Your index finger depresses the lever and if you're trying draw as fast as possible, you can try to rip the gun from the holster. When that happens, all the fingers will flex in an attempt to maintain a grip on the gun as you draw and that includes your index finger. It's this reflex that must be inhibited and if it's not, the index finger can find its way into the trigger guard and onto the trigger in less time than you can believe. This leads to a very quick BANG during the draw and often the muzzle is pointed at the ground/floor still so usually no injuries or not very serious injuries occur. Officers have shot themselves in the foot and leg using these holsters though during the draw, just not all that well publicized.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 23, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> It does happen. The folks that avoid the discharge do exactly what you have done: practice countless hours and thousands of repetitions because that trains the index finger to NOT go into the trigger guard during the draw stroke EVER. One of my good friends is a CCW and LE instructor in So Cal and he does instruct many agencies in their use of force/firearms around California. He will NOT allow any of those holsters on any of his ranges. It's the design, not the specific position that contributes to the problem. Your index finger depresses the lever and if you're trying draw as fast as possible, you can try to rip the gun from the holster. When that happens, all the fingers will flex in an attempt to maintain a grip on the gun as you draw and that includes your index finger. It's this reflex that must be inhibited and if it's not, the index finger can find its way into the trigger guard and onto the trigger in less time than you can believe. This leads to a very quick BANG during the draw and often the muzzle is pointed at the ground/floor still so usually no injuries or not very serious injuries occur. Officers have shot themselves in the foot and leg using these holsters though during the draw, just not all that well publicized.


news to me, i still think they're fantastic, i can personally vouch for their retention qualities, my pants would rip before that holster gives way. I've drawn under "extreme pressure" 2 times, both have been "flawless" draws. I will definitely look into it though! To my knowledge its actually kind of difficult to get into the trigger guard. maybe if i show this to my boss he'll get us Sig's ! lol had to throw in some humor.


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 23, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> news to me, i still think they're fantastic, i can personally vouch for their retention qualities, my pants would rip before that holster gives way. I've drawn under "extreme pressure" 2 times, both have been "flawless" draws. I will definitely look into it though! To my knowledge its actually kind of difficult to get into the trigger guard. maybe if i show this to my boss he'll get us Sig's ! lol had to throw in some humor.






one of the more famous incidents


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 23, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> one of the more famous incidents


seen this video all to often, i find it hard to believe he has any formal law enforcement background. Or knows how to draw a firearm properly. As if you couldn't tell that already by his approach to his assailant.. Didn't look like he even had his ear protection in/on before he started drawing if i'm honest. I don't think that this gentleman is a proper representation of a retention holster at all.
His "defensive retention" is rather Horse **** if i'm honest
Made me laugh though


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 23, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> seen this video all to often, i find it hard to believe he has any formal law enforcement background. Or knows how to draw a firearm properly. As if you couldn't tell that already by his approach to his assailant.. Didn't look like he even had his ear protection in/on before he started drawing if i'm honest. I don't think that this gentleman is a proper representation of a retention holster at all.
> Made me laugh though


Yeah I had a similar opinion on him, he looks like a joke with what he does.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 23, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> Yeah I had a similar opinion on him, he looks like a joke with what he does.


The ONLY gun related material i watch on the internet is from "hickok45". He is a very safe gun owner, cares about gun safety and all that jazz i wont lecture on. This person says in a what seemed to be very serious video "my training took over and i called my mom". I think folks like him are why gun owners get a bad rep in my honest opinion. 
**the material stated in this post are my opinion and do not reflect my employer(NYSDOCCS/ NYSP) in any way**


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 23, 2016)

I shouldn't be laughing at that guy's misfortune, but 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 23, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I shouldn't be laughing at that guy's misfortune, but
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I laugh at people's misfortune all the time, it gives me my certain "your an ***" personality.. My girlfriend tells me a lot


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 23, 2016)

So since this is primarily the "Gun Porn" thread, can anyone recommend any good IWB holsters? I'll eventually be needing one for my 40cal XD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 23, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> So since this is primarily the "Gun Porn" thread, can anyone recommend any good IWB holsters? I'll eventually be needing one for my 40cal XD.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have heard some very good things about the Alien Gear holsters. I'm quite partial to comp-TAC's line of products, particularly the MTAC. I have the "base" holster plus 2 "bodies" for it that allow me to use the same backing for two types of guns. I currently have my G27 in it, but I can also put my G23 in the same holster. I can switch out the kydex part and the 1911 can then it gets to ride in my MTAC. My CTAC is glock-only and it's made for a G23 but a G27 will do just fine in it.


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 23, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> So since this is primarily the "Gun Porn" thread, can anyone recommend any good IWB holsters? I'll eventually be needing one for my 40cal XD.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use Alienware for my IWB with a S&W MP Shield. It fits great and is very comfortable and easily concealed.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 23, 2016)

My carry G19






Scar 17 and one of my HKs





BCM AR and my 1911


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 23, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> I use Alienware for my IWB with a S&W MP Shield. It fits great and is very comfortable and easily concealed.



Pictures of what the holster looks like with the gun inserted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 23, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Pictures of what the holster looks like with the gun inserted?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 23, 2016)

Chase said:


> My carry G19
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, someone has good taste in guns...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 23, 2016)

I knew Chase was well armed, but damn dude.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 23, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I knew Chase was well armed, but damn dude.



And that is not all of them...Ha I am actually trying to downsize and sell off a few I do not shoot as much.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 23, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How's the retention in terms of the holster? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 23, 2016)

Chase said:


> And that is not all of them...Ha I am actually trying to downsize and sell off a few I do not shoot as much.


Got any black Friday deals?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 23, 2016)

@Chase My kinda guy . I fully approve! I'm almost the same arsenal you are rocking - HK pistol . Got any LWRC's?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 23, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Got any black Friday deals?


watcha looking for ?


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 23, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> watcha looking for ?


Nothing hahaha my shopping list is already getting scary


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 23, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> How's the retention in terms of the holster?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Held in place with four screws that you use to adjust the retention with. I can get it out pretty quick and it will not fall out no matter what I'm doing.


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 23, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Nothing hahaha my shopping list is already getting scary


I've already dropped at least 200 and only got a case for one of my rifles that doesn't have one, and magazines for my AR and RPR.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 23, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> I've already dropped at least 200 and only got a case for one of my rifles that doesn't have one, and magazines for my AR and RPR.


Good cases alone can run up a hefty tag. I know mine did, but its worth the money.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 23, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Good cases alone can run up a hefty tag. I know mine did, but its worth the money.



I have spent way too much money on Pelican cases I never use. And holsters.



NysEms2117 said:


> @Chase My kinda guy . I fully approve! I'm almost the same arsenal you are rocking - HK pistol . Got any LWRC's?



Nope, no LWRCs. Looked at a REPR before I got the SCAR. I currently have 3 HK. HK45T, HK45CT, and  USP9T


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 23, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Good cases alone can run up a hefty tag. I know mine did, but its worth the money.


Yup especially for the RPR, magpul mags for it are normally at least 18 each, got them on sale for about 14.50


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 23, 2016)

Chase said:


> I have spent way too much money on Pelican cases I never use. And holsters.


Waiting till I buy a place and then going to put in a safe room to store all my stuff I have now and that I will collect later. Already filling up a walk-in closet with firearms, ammo, and other firearm related items.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 23, 2016)

Chase said:


> I have spent way too much money on Pelican cases I never use. And holsters.


Sounds like you need an out of state hunting trip then.



luke_31 said:


> Yup especially for the RPR, magpul mags for it are normally at least 18 each, got them on sale for about 14.50



rpr sounds like a fun gun to take out.


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 23, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Sounds like you need an out of state hunting trip then.
> 
> 
> 
> rpr sounds like a fun gun to take out.


It is. Pretty accurate too, when all things line up I'm getting under 1MOA groupings.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 23, 2016)

Chase said:


> Nope, no LWRCs. Looked at a REPR before I got the SCAR. I currently have 3 HK. HK45T, HK45CT, and USP9T


i only have HK rifles . looked into a 45 tactical  but think im going with getting a sig >.<. LWRC is my fav gun, over my HK416 and ACR, had a scar but sold it.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 23, 2016)

Chase said:


> I have spent way too much money on Pelican cases I never use. And holsters.


I only have 3 holsters, 2 SERPA 3's and 1 local made kydex thingy, still trying to find a gun it fits, but supporting the guy making it trumps its use lol.


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 24, 2016)

Chase said:


> My carry G19
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus, Chase ain't hurting for cash either!


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 25, 2016)

CANMAN said:


> Jesus, Chase ain't hurting for cash either!



I get that "Nurse Pay" ha 

I have a new dilemma. I took my Nightforce scope off my SCAR and put it on my R700 so now I need a new optic for the SCAR. I would love an Elcan or another Nightforce but I do not want to spend $2k. Maybe an ACOG, which isn't much cheaper.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 25, 2016)

Chase said:


> I get that "Nurse Pay" ha
> 
> I have a new dilemma. I took my Nightforce scope off my SCAR and put it on my R700 so now I need a new optic for the SCAR. I would love an Elcan or another Nightforce but I do not want to spend $2k. Maybe an ACOG, which isn't much cheaper.


are you open to other options ?


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 25, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> are you open to other options ?



I may try a Steiner M332


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 25, 2016)

https://www.trijicon.com/na_en/products/product3.php?pid=TA110-D-100501   personally have it and love it


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 25, 2016)

Chase said:


> I would love an Elcan


Me too....even though I don't own any scary black things (yet), just to use at drill or whatever...but yeah, the 2-3K price tag is a little above my pay grade....


----------



## Midazzled (Nov 25, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Me too....even though I don't own any scary black things (yet), just to use at drill or whatever...but yeah, the 2-3K price tag is a little above my pay grade....



You can put together an awesome rifle for less than that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2016)

Midazzled said:


> You can put together an awesome rifle for less than that.


You can put together several awesome rifles for less than that.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 25, 2016)

I was talking specifically about the price of the Elcan Specter sight by itself...pretty pricey to say the least....

I carried one on my last deployment and loved it. I like being able to switch between 1x and 4x with the throw of a single lever (without needing two separate dohickies on top of my rifle) when I'm going in and out of villages  (where I might need close up) and the valleys they're in (where I might need to engage someone at 500m trying to ambush me on the ridgeline). 

I liked the Elcan a lot better than the ACOG I carried on my first deployment and the EOTech I had on my second one (and all of those better than the Aimpoint CCOs my unit currently uses lol)


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 26, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I liked the Elcan a lot better than the ACOG I carried on my first deployment and the EOTech I had on my second one (and all of those better than the Aimpoint CCOs my unit currently uses lol)


may i ask what acog that was ? I've looked through many different scopes, yet my Trijicon ACOG is the best piece of glass imo. Our rifles don't have scopes we rocking 80's style(a2's). Hopefully we are getting them replaced, because they are truly atrocious to shoot. Plus we don't get the fun bits like the m203 .
Edit: Also the Specter DR? or the normal Specter 4x?


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 26, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> may i ask what acog that was ? I've looked through many different scopes, yet my Trijicon ACOG is the best piece of glass imo. Our rifles don't have scopes we rocking 80's style(a2's). Hopefully we are getting them replaced, because they are truly atrocious to shoot. Plus we don't get the fun bits like the m203 .
> Edit: Also the Specter DR? or the normal Specter 4x?


Um, whichever the standard issue Trijicon ACOG 4x32 was back in 2008!  Looking at their website, I'd say it's most likely the TA01NSN https://www.trijicon.com/na_en/products/product3.php?pid=TA01NSN
This is the Elcan I deployed with in 2011: ELCAN Specter DR 1-4x http://www.raytheon.com/capabilities/products/dualrole_ws/

As a straight, simple scope, yes the ACOG is a great piece, I'd kinda rather have one over my currently issued CCO. Problem is that I d9nt like them for close up stuff, not when I can have an Elcan and throw a lever and see what I'm looking at close up in a compound, but then when I have to engage some *** hole 300m away down the road on a balconey, I can rapidly go into 4x and aim and engage, then go back and clear rooms in the next compound all in one sight. That's why I really, really, really wanna Elcan lol


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 26, 2016)

Iron sights. Be a bad mother ****er.


----------



## dutemplar (Nov 26, 2016)

I miss my little buddies. This one especially y.  It's being babysat while I'm OCONUS.  

Beowulf fiddy.


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 28, 2016)

Chase said:


> I get that "Nurse Pay" ha
> 
> I have a new dilemma. I took my Nightforce scope off my SCAR and put it on my R700 so now I need a new optic for the SCAR. I would love an Elcan or another Nightforce but I do not want to spend $2k. Maybe an ACOG, which isn't much cheaper.



If I had your money I would burn mine for heat!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 8, 2016)

Well since I've already acquainted everyone with my AR-15 build and since this is post 1,911 (1911) I figured that I'd share my shotgun. So here it is. Benelli Supernova 12 gauge pump with a 28 inch barrel. I originally wanted a 26 inch barrel for upland game hunting but I settled since it was out of stock at the time. I absolutely love this gun, I've shot the big 2... well the big 3. 870's, 500's, and 590's even though I paid a tad bit more for the benelli it was worth every penny. Only shotgun that I've shot to where my shoulder doesn't hurt afterwards. Plus takedown is easy.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3290
> 
> 
> Well since I've already acquainted everyone with my AR-15 build and since this is post 1,911 (1911) I figured that I'd share my shotgun. So here it is. Benelli Supernova 12 gauge pump with a 28 inch barrel. I originally wanted a 26 inch barrel for upland game hunting but I settled since it was out of stock at the time. I absolutely love this gun, I've shot the big 2... well the big 3. 870's, 500's, and 590's even though I paid a tad bit more for the benelli it was worth every penny. Only shotgun that I've shot to where my shoulder doesn't hurt afterwards. Plus takedown is easy.


There are ways of fixing the shoulder deal.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 8, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> There are ways of fixing the shoulder deal.



Don't be a pansy? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 8, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Don't be a pansy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao. It ain't that, its more comfortable for me to shoot. If I could have it my way I'd own a 870 and 500.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Lmao. It ain't that, its more comfortable for me to shoot. If I could have it my way I'd own a 870 and 500.


870 the way to go . Particularly the 870 MCS


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> 870 the way to go . Particularly the 870 MCS



Who would've thought... a LEO who prefers a 870...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Who would've thought... a LEO who prefers a 870...


Not I! ... I mean to be fair my favoritist shotgun ever is the SRM1216... but thats not practical im told...


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 22, 2016)

K-VAR has CZ75 Compacts on sale, $559 a piece. So tempted.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 22, 2016)

Glock Blue Label is the way to go. Major discount for EMS, Fire, LEO, ext.  Also blue label comes with three mags. The only difference is the label on the box is blue showing its discounted for the program. Most Glock dealers have them in stock but won't tell you about it unless you ask cause they don't make money on the blue label program.


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up on the Blue Label program.  I see another big dent in a forthcoming paycheck in the next couple of months.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 23, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> Glock Blue Label is the way to go. Major discount for EMS, Fire, LEO, ext.  Also blue label comes with three mags. The only difference is the label on the box is blue showing its discounted for the program. Most Glock dealers have them in stock but won't tell you about it unless you ask cause they don't make money on the blue label program.


There are also specific Glock law enforcement dealers that will always have them.  And those are the only ones who are supposed to be allowed to special order blue label guns. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 23, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> Glock Blue Label is the way to go. Major discount for EMS, Fire, LEO, ext.  Also blue label comes with three mags. The only difference is the label on the box is blue showing its discounted for the program. Most Glock dealers have them in stock but won't tell you about it unless you ask cause they don't make money on the blue label program.


thats not entirely true, blue label guns are also LEO only firearms.. Not saying civilians can't get them just saying those are the guns that LEO's can use. Also if i'm not mistaken glock does a first responder discount, and an LEO discount, separately. Also what transport said above^^


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 23, 2016)

other brands with First responder discounts are LWRC, Sig Sauer, I also think S&W gives discounts but im not 100%. LWRC is almost half off for LEO's, which is made by military and LEO's for military and LEO's.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 23, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> thats not entirely true, blue label guns are also LEO only firearms.. Not saying civilians can't get them just saying those are the guns that LEO's can use. Also if i'm not mistaken glock does a first responder discount, and an LEO discount, separately. Also what transport said above^^


Glock combined their program. The first responder program is the blue label guns at normal blue label prices 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 23, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Glock combined their program. The first responder program is the blue label guns at normal blue label prices
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


ahh been a while since i've needed to buy one.. probably about 4 years now lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 23, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> ahh been a while since i've needed to buy one.. probably about 4 years now lol


I bought my first one as a new emt almost 8 years ago. Lol in NM at least it was the same back then. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 23, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I bought my first one as a new emt almost 8 years ago. Lol in NM at least it was the same back then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I've gotten every gun i own as a LEO discount, except my very very first handgun, which was a 1911. So i've never had a first responder discount, only LE discount.
plus... its NY, and things here are hellish to say the least.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 23, 2016)

I didn't know Sig had a discount. I got my 320 for a good price, but maybe I could have found better?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 23, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I didn't know Sig had a discount. I got my 320 for a good price, but maybe I could have found better?


Idk if its first responder or LE. i got mine discounted.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 23, 2016)

Old Tracker said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Blue Label program.  I see another big dent in a forthcoming paycheck in the next couple of months.



Yeah I got a g19 g4 for $400 to give you an idea of the discount. Look on glocks website for participating blue label dealers.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 23, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Idk if its first responder or LE. i got mine discounted.



IOP (individual officer program) they have a discount of like 30 percent off MSRP. The process is not as stream lined as glocks and may have to have store order directly from Sig for it. It includes Fire and EMS too but dealers will tell you LEO only cause they are morons.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 23, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> There are also specific Glock law enforcement dealers that will always have them.  And those are the only ones who are supposed to be allowed to special order blue label guns.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



That's what I meant by Glock dealers lol. I'll make sure to be more specific next time lol.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 25, 2016)

Any takers on who wants to guess the make, model, and caliber for my new handgun? @DesertMedic66 is exempt from such guess as he already knows...


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Dec 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Any takers on who wants to guess the make, model, and caliber for my new handgun? @DesertMedic66 is exempt from such guess as he already knows...


.45 shield.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 25, 2016)

MonkeyArrow said:


> .45 shield.



Close but no cigar.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Close but no cigar.


Hk .45 tactical


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Any takers on who wants to guess the make, model, and caliber for my new handgun? @DesertMedic66 is exempt from such guess as he already knows...


Hi Point 

I think I will just throw M&P 9mm out there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Hi Point
> 
> I think I will just throw M&P 9mm out there.


CalEMT is classy enough for a Hi Point hahahaha


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 25, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> CalEMT is classy enough for a Hi Point hahahaha


After dropping all that cash for medic school, that's probably all that fits the budget. Might not be the best shooting thing, but it makes a great brick to beat someone with!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 25, 2016)

Sig Sauer P220 in 45 Auto. Used gun, off my dad. First handgun he bought and carried as a new deputy. Circa 1990, has made in West Germany on the slide.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3330
> 
> 
> Sig Sauer P220 in 45 Auto. Used gun, off my dad. First handgun he bought and carried as a new deputy. Circa 1990, has made in West Germany on the slide.



That's pretty cool with the made in West Germany stamped on the slide. I have been a quest to find a Luger with SS Nazi stamps for years. You can find regular Nazi stamped Luger's but the SS Nazi stamped ones are very rare.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 25, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> That's pretty cool with the made in West Germany stamped on the slide. I have been a quest to find a Luger with SS Nazi stamps for years. You can find regular Nazi stamped Luger's but the SS Nazi stamped ones are very rare.



Probably pay a pretty penny for that also.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Probably pay a pretty penny for that also.



Yeah they are so rare that there is speculation that they are all fakes but the couple that have been found to be real are pretty expensive. SS Nazi stamped Mausers are way more common.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 25, 2016)

Then there is the issue with mismatched serial numbers cause they might be Russian Captured guns. So basically the Russians striped them down threw all the parts off of multiple guns into a pile and redid them stamping Russian Serial numbers into it and mismatching parts when they reassembled them. I can find a k98 Mauser with Nazi Marking for $250 all day but they have been molested by the hands of a drunken russian with russian serial numbers stamped into it. A true Nazi marked k98 Mauser with matching serial numbers and not russian redone runs about $1000.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Any takers on who wants to guess the make, model, and caliber for my new handgun? @DesertMedic66 is exempt from such guess as he already knows...



A pink .22 derringer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 28, 2016)

Once I get back to Missouri, my AR is getting a bit of a makeover after 3 years of putting it off.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 29, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> Yeah they are so rare that there is speculation that they are all fakes but the couple that have been found to be real are pretty expensive. SS Nazi stamped Mausers are way more common.


While your at it find me a Sturmgewehr 44 please


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 29, 2016)

I'll take two.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 11, 2017)

Sorry folks but I had too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 11, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Sorry folks but I had too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If only...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 22, 2017)

Anybody have recommendations for a high quality rifle(approximately equivalent to a Bushmaster ACR)? *excluding HK 416, and LWRC m6/IC*


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 22, 2017)

http://www.primaryarms.com/spikes-tactical-st-15-16-mid-length-le-carbine-w-12-bar2-rail-str5035-r2s

I know they are out of stock, but check out Spike's Tactical. All their rifles are actual Mil-spec, all the way through. Colt 6920s are also alleged to be really good. Tey are Mil-spec also.

Can you have one of these wonderful tools in NY?

I have no connection with Primary Arms except as a very satisfied, repeat customer.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 22, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> http://www.primaryarms.com/spikes-tactical-st-15-16-mid-length-le-carbine-w-12-bar2-rail-str5035-r2s
> 
> I know they are out of stock, but check out Spike's Tactical. All their rifles are actual Mil-spec, all the way through. Colt 6920s are also alleged to be really good. Tey are Mil-spec also.
> 
> ...


"*Putting any one of these features on a semi-automatic rifle with a detachable magazine will qualify the firearm as an "assault weapon" under the Safe Act:*
Folding or Telescoping Stock
Protruding Pistol Grip
Thumbhole Stock
Second Handgrip or Protruding Grip that can be held by non-shooting hand
Bayonet Mount
Flash Suppressor
Muzzle Brake
Muzzle Compensator
A threaded barrel designed to accommodate attachments to the barrel
Grenade Launcher"
"New York state resident police officers may still own assault weapons and high capacity magazines. Retired police officers may also own assault weapons and high capacity magazines if they acquired them during the course of their career"
However, name banned rifles i still cannot have. So i can have most firearms, just no fun bits on them. examples of something i cannot have: Mac 10.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 22, 2017)

You need to get the hell out of that looney tunes state bro. Plenty of jobs elsewhere, where you are treated as a citizen, not a subject.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 22, 2017)

You should see the new "California compliant AR-15's"...


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 22, 2017)

Frankenguns


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 22, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> You need to get the hell out of that looney tunes state bro. Plenty of jobs elsewhere, where you are treated as a citizen, not a subject.


its not all that bad if your a LEO. I need to stay in the north east. working on getting either federal or legislative authority. I still have plenty of fun toys because i beat the SAFE act (date wise)


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 22, 2017)

Just buy 80% lowers and make your own fun guns


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 22, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Anybody have recommendations for a high quality rifle(approximately equivalent to a Bushmaster ACR)? *excluding HK 416, and LWRC m6/IC*



What's the criteria ? Caliber, design, tactical versatility ?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 22, 2017)

I might have to go out and get a Sig Sauer P320 now...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 22, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> What's the criteria ? Caliber, design, tactical versatility ?


5.56 7.62 or 300 blk. Ar-15 style preferably, but just lookin for a good rifle. I have any tactical guns that i want, and anything i would use as home defense. Mainly just a recreational cool gun.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I might have to go out and get a Sig Sauer P320 now...


ahhh the under 1 grand sig


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 22, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> ahhh the under 1 grand sig



P2022 falls under a grand. Also Daniel Defense makes a 300 blk AR-15. 

@Jim37F I've heard good things about the P320, sigs first striker fired pistol. @StCEMT has nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 22, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> 5.56 7.62 or 300 blk. Ar-15 style preferably, but just lookin for a good rifle. I have any tactical guns that i want, and anything i would use as home defense. Mainly just a recreational cool gun.



Depending on your budget, you could get a civilian TAR-21. It's quite high on the fun factor. It comes in .223/5.56x45, great control, lots of cool features and easily convertible from full length to carbine. Only caveat is that it's a bullpup, and some people don't like (weirdos).


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 22, 2017)

7.62/.308 will make for a heavier rifle, will cost a little more and the ammo is heavier to carry and costs more. DPMS has a good rep for 7.62/.308.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 22, 2017)

@Jim37F I do love my P320.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 22, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> Depending on your budget, you could get a civilian TAR-21. It's quite high on the fun factor. It comes in .223/5.56x45, great control, lots of cool features and easily convertible from full length to carbine. Only caveat is that it's a bullpup, and some people don't like (weirdos).





Old Tracker said:


> 7.62/.308 will make for a heavier rifle, will cost a little more and the ammo is heavier to carry and costs more. DPMS has a good rep for 7.62/.308.


my budget is 3 grand.. + if its a super fantastic prodigy weapon, i'll trade my ACR + cash.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 22, 2017)

http://www.popularmechanics.com/mil...852/the-sig-p320-is-the-us-armys-new-sidearm/


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> http://www.popularmechanics.com/mil...852/the-sig-p320-is-the-us-armys-new-sidearm/


580 million dollars... must be nice lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 22, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> P2022 falls under a grand. Also Daniel Defense makes a 300 blk AR-15.
> 
> @Jim37F I've heard good things about the P320, sigs first striker fired pistol. @StCEMT has nothing but good things to say about them.


I loved my 2022 in .40. I was pissed off when someone broke into my vehicle lockbox and stole it. I need to buy another handgun...


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 22, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I loved my 2022 in .40. I was pissed off when someone broke into my vehicle lockbox and stole it. I need to buy another handgun...



I love my 220. Although I would love it more if 45 auto were as cheap as 9mm.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 23, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> my budget is 3 grand.. + if its a super fantastic prodigy weapon, i'll trade my ACR + cash.



It's well within your budget then. Not sure whether you'll be able to get it in NY, the dealer I used to buy from (K-VAR) carries it under IWI X95 but will neither sell nor ship to NY, NJ, CT and MA.


----------



## Dennhop (Feb 22, 2017)

Here's my coyote gun.  Started out as a stock Bushmaster OCR, mildly modified now.  Optics are the Pulsar Apex XD 50A thermal scope.  

One note, from scanning through the thread, I see a lot of discussion about what shells people are using for their home defense shotguns.  One thing I havent seen scanning through yet is mention of using #4 turkey load.  It has more weight and penetrating power than birdshot, has enough power to kill a human, and still light enough not to worry a whole lot of overpenetration, when it comes to firing inside.  

Also, the other elephant in the room that I feel needs to be addressed is the debate between shooting to kill and not.  Instead of typing my response out here, I'd like to point you to an article I wrote a while back...
https://dennhop.wordpress.com/2014/08/23/ccw-deadly-force-theres-a-reason-its-called-deadly-force/

I would be more than happy to discuss any of these points further, as I feel very strongly about this matter.  I am a NRA certified firearms instructor, and have taught both civilian courses, as well as taught military courses in firearms.  I am by no means an expert, but there are many considerations that may be neglected by many individuals when thinking of using firearms as a defensive tool.


----------



## Old Tracker (Feb 22, 2017)

A little something to consider if you really want to understand how to operate your rifle in an efficient manner.  It will also offer you some insight on how to conduct yourself if/when the system craters. I went, outstanding information presented by a professional and not just the same old square range clap trap. Taught at various locations around the country. Worth every penny.


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 22, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> my budget is 3 grand.. + if its a super fantastic prodigy weapon, i'll trade my ACR + cash.



SCAR 17s


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 22, 2017)

Chase said:


> SCAR 17s


Already owned/own a 16, (retails right about 2800 if im not mistaken)


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 23, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> A little something to consider if you really want to understand how to operate your rifle in an efficient manner.  It will also offer you some insight on how to conduct yourself if/when the system craters. I went, outstanding information presented by a professional and not just the same old square range clap trap. Taught at various locations around the country. Worth every penny.



I can see who they adopted the SUT from


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 28, 2017)

Hmm just saw a really good deal for a Noveske N4. But do I really need it anymore than my BCM? Tough choice.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 28, 2017)

Chase said:


> Hmm just saw a really good deal for a Noveske N4. But do I really need it anymore than my BCM? Tough choice.


Yes. The answer is always yes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 28, 2017)

Chase said:


> Hmm just saw a really good deal for a Noveske N4. But do I really need it anymore than my BCM? Tough choice.


idk why but noveske's don't really do it for me. Was just kinda meh. Although their flash "suppressors" more like flash directors, on SBR's look cool af, because it looks like your shooting a fireball at people lol.
I'd invest in a LWRC instead


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 28, 2017)

Just brought her home last night, and now she's resting bedside rocking Hornady Critical Duty 9mm +P rounds.


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 28, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Just brought her home last night, and now she's resting bedside rocking Hornady Critical Duty 9mm +P rounds.



And so the Glocktimization continues... Also, I'd steer clear of the +P ammo (but that's just me).


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 28, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> And so the Glocktimization continues... Also, I'd steer clear of the +P ammo (but that's just me).


You're not the only one. I'm not a fan of +P ammo either


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 28, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> You're not the only one. I'm not a fan of +P ammo either



At least he hasn't gone with the .45 ACP and there's no laser sight on the piece


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 28, 2017)

Shouldve went with a glock 20. 10mm is 1mm better and standard ammo is like +++pppppp

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 28, 2017)

HUGEEEE fan of 10mm here  absolutely love that caliber.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 28, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> HUGEEEE fan of 10mm here  absolutely love that caliber.


I no longer buy pistols in any other caliber.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 28, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> I no longer buy pistols in any other caliber.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



I'm in negotiations with my fiancé to let me get a sig 220 10mm... I have a glock 10mm. Was debating another lwrc in a while or a sig soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 28, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'm in negotiations with my fiancé to let me get a sig 220 10mm... I have a glock 10mm. Was debating another lwrc in a while or a sig soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You really need that extra mm don't you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 28, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> You really need that extra mm don't you



He's gotta compensate somehow.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 1, 2017)

An extra mm in grouping is worth way more than the extra mm in caliber.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennhop (Mar 2, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> You're not the only one. I'm not a fan of +P ammo either



While I personally don't often use +p ammo, I do know Glocks are factory rated for it, and my take on most people using it is that the vast majority of us aren't shooting enough ammo to seriously wear down our guns fast enough due to the +p ammo.  

I reload all my handgun ammo, to include my personal defense rounds.  I use a buddies chronograph to verify muzzle velocity, and tailor my loads to stay within the allowed tolerances, while matching factory load data as closely as I can.  I can cut the cost per round in half, at least by reloading, and with a supply of reloading consumables and brass, I can always have a steady supply of ammo available, instead of having to run to the store all the time.  It's also a relaxing hobby too!


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3330
> 
> 
> Sig Sauer P220 in 45 Auto. Used gun, off my dad. First handgun he bought and carried as a new deputy. Circa 1990, has made in West Germany on the slide.



So update. I sent my P220 back in cause well it's circa 1980/1990. It got all new internal parts and the new siglite night sights installed. I also sent it back with the one mag that likes to stick. I also sent it back dirty just so I didn't have to clean it. Anyway I got it back today (it was away for about 3 weeks) and it still has the old warm look but new parts and new sights. It's practically a new gun. I also have about 100 rounds of 45  need to break the new parts in.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh my God it's starting to resemble something that goes bang!!!

After some blood, sweat, marring, and a string of swear words my AR build is now a reality. There's a buffer tube, capture spring, and buttstock on the way. I'm definitely happy with the decision to build... but I've come to hate roll-pins...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> So update. I sent my P220 back in cause well it's circa 1980/1990. It got all new internal parts and the new siglite night sights installed. I also sent it back with the one mag that likes to stick. I also sent it back dirty just so I didn't have to clean it. Anyway I got it back today (it was away for about 3 weeks) and it still has the old warm look but new parts and new sights. It's practically a new gun. I also have about 100 rounds of 45  need to break the new parts in.
> 
> View attachment 3560
> View attachment 3561


maybe you can hit something now


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> maybe you can hit something now


No, he still can't..


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 3, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No, he still can't..



Har har har. Someones jealous cause his girlfriend shoots a bigger caliber that he does...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Har har har. Someones jealous cause his girlfriend shoots a bigger caliber that he does...


i think desert shoots a 577 nitro express tbh .


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> i think desert shoots a 577 nitro express tbh .



Says the guy with flowers and tea pots in his room...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Says the guy with flowers and tea pots in his room...



I also have an ACR in my room too. Does that help my case? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Does that help my case?



What'll help your man card back is owning a .950 JDJ


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> What'll help your man card back is owning a .950 JDJ



Forgive my youthful ignorance, but isn't that a 70mm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Forgive my youthful ignorance, but isn't that a 70mm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I GTS'd it (Google That S**t). It's most impressive, I think it would make a great small varmint gun.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 5, 2017)

Went shooting this weekend. Really loving my new AR pistol and ACOG. Best optic I have owned besides my Nightforce. 













And my daily carry


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 5, 2017)

That's a sweet looking Glock.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 5, 2017)

Chase said:


> And my daily carry



What weapon mounted light is that from Surefire?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 5, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> What weapon mounted light is that from Surefire?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Surefire XC1. Awesome light for a CCW gun. The holster size is about the same as without a light. 
http://www.surefire.com/xc1-led-weaponlight.html


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 5, 2017)

Chase said:


> Really loving my new AR pistol and ACOG.



I'm digging that AR pistol. Inspiration for my next build.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 5, 2017)

Chase said:


>


threaded barrels sure do look funny . (The peoples republic of NYS says thats a nono, so we can't go all james bond up in hurr)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2017)

I am officially a #tool #rickeyrescue #douchenozzle #whacker


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 8, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I am officially a #tool #rickeyrescue #douchenozzle #whacker



At least its not "racing the reaper"


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2017)

I kinda like that backplate. I need a new pistol so very bad... I guess I need to actually get a Texas dl lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 8, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I am officially a #tool #rickeyrescue #douchenozzle #whacker


saving people 1 bullet at a time????


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> saving people 1 bullet at a time????


$.35 will take down the number of frequent callers.... kidding of course


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 8, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> $.35 will take down the number of frequent callers.... kidding of course



I'm at 39 cents for my 10mm ammo. Quite happy just bought bulk a few months ago too.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 8, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> 10mm ammo.



Go 45! I shoot a 45 because 9mm only kills your body, the 45... that kills your soul. 

Joking of course I'm not for the caliber wars.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Go 45! I shoot a 45 because 9mm only kills your body, the 45... that kills your soul.
> 
> Joking of course I'm not for the caliber wars.


Still can't beat 10mm. It makes my soul smile

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 9, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Still can't beat 10mm. It makes my soul smile



I love my 45 because theres just something about a 45 that screams nostalgia and America. With that said, the price of 45 Auto could be better... My ccw will be a 9mm because ballistics aren't that different when you're shooting hollow points. Hardball is another story. Plus 9mm is cheaper.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 9, 2017)

Bullets go. . That's my scientific input.
That's all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 9, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I kinda like that backplate. I need a new pistol so very bad... I guess I need to actually get a Texas dl lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


What I do love about the glocks is how much you can customize them for pretty cheap. I may have some more things coming in for it... with a lot more things planned for it.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 9, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> What I do love about the glocks is how much you can customize them for pretty cheap. I may have some more things coming in for it... with a lot more things planned for it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3584


Got the night sights, gun light and a back plate. I have a  Pyramid trigger, tungsten guide rod, and an extended slide release in the mail. 

Next up on the list is a new barrel, custom slide cuts, new firing pin, custom stippling, may have the hand grip shaved down to fit my small woman hands, and then a hydro-graphic or cerakote re-finish


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> My ccw will be a 9mm because ballistics aren't that different when you're shooting hollow points. Hardball is another story. Plus 9mm is cheaper.



At realistic engagement ranges, the terminal ballistics of .45 vs 9mm are nearly identical. Dime on entry, nickel when exiting. The only major difference is the kick, and the smaller caliber wins. With that being said, FN 5-7 is an absolute badass piece to handle, triple taps from 10-12 yds with minimum recovery. On the subject of hardballs - why would any civilian even carry these for self defense, they overpenetrate. And 10mm... I guess people just think that the bigger the better, and don't really know the story behind the caliber.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 9, 2017)

@Qulevrius http://www.gunsandammo.com/ammo/handgun-ammo/a-history-of-the-10mm-auto/
Basic: FBI 9mm didn't do anything against bad guys wearing bullet resistant gear. 10mm would have penetrated said gear. FBI says "oh my feeble hands cannot withstand 10mm recoil" 10mm died.

Lighter 10mm load roughly=40 S&W.
Average-> high 10mm load roughly(tends to be a bit higher than) a 357 mag
Average federal ammo, 180 grain 425(about) ft-lb(muzzle energy) and 1030 ft/sec

Ballistic gel will tell the whole story IMO


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 9, 2017)

And the it was deloaded and cut down and that's where .40S&W comes from 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 9, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> And the it was deloaded and cut down and that's where .40S&W comes from



Exactly. And the reason it was deloaded is because the recoil was too much. So they cut it from 25 down to 22, but it's still kicking like a mule. I understand the appeal of coming to the range, whipping out the piece and go 'BOOM' instead of 'bang', but in any realistic defensive scenario - unless there's been some serious training involved - a semi-experienced shooter will struggle with shot placement. Not to mention the cost of ammo.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 9, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> Exactly. And the reason it was deloaded is because the FBI are a bunch of whiny girls



FTFY

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 9, 2017)

Not a fan of the 40. It's to "snappy" and hard to make quick follow up shots. 9mm the recoil is almost none and you can make quick follow up shots. Same with my 45, the recoil is predictable and with good hand placement you can make quick follow up shots. Never shot a 10mm so I can't give my opinion. This is all subjective of course because not every 45 is a Sig P220 and every 40 a S&W M&P and every 9mm a glock.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Not a fan of the 40. It's to "snappy" and hard to make quick follow up shots. 9mm the recoil is almost none and you can make quick follow up shots. Same with my 45, the recoil is predictable and with good hand placement you can make quick follow up shots. Never shot a 10mm so I can't give my opinion. This is all subjective of course because not every 45 is a Sig P220 and every 40 a S&W M&P and every 9mm a glock.



.40 _is_ 10mm. Same as .45 is 11.43mm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 10, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> Exactly. And the reason it was deloaded is because the recoil was too much. So they cut it from 25 down to 22, but it's still kicking like a mule. I understand the appeal of coming to the range, whipping out the piece and go 'BOOM' instead of 'bang', but in any realistic defensive scenario - unless there's been some serious training involved - a semi-experienced shooter will struggle with shot placement. Not to mention the cost of ammo.


It really isn't that bad if you have any experience shooting a different caliber other then 22 or 9mm. my 10mm ammo doesn't cost much more then .45 auto either think im at 39 cents? or something around there. Then again I have also been shooting a long time, and have shot many many different calibers. I am personally a huge fan of 10mm.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 10, 2017)

Well the lower build is finally finished. What my build currently is I'll post right here: 

Hogan stripper lower receiver
LWRC lower parts kit
Magpul MOE grip
Magpul MOE buttstock
Magpul polymer trigger guard
Magpul P mag 10 round
LWRC buffer tube
JP enterprise silent capture spring gen. 2

I have plans for either a DDM4V11 upper or a BCM upper. From there I have a whole list of things I'm going to add, but for now I'm excited that I can "borrow" a buddies AR15 upper and shoot my rifle.


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 10, 2017)

Looking forward to a range report. Keep it very, very well lubed, but not greased.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 11, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3587
> 
> 
> Well the lower build is finally finished. What my build currently is I'll post right here:
> ...


I've got a DDM4V11. Love that thing.

You should also look into getting a grown-up mag...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> I've got a DDM4V11. Love that thing.
> 
> You should also look into getting a grown-up mag...


Well he's in CA so the grown-up mags are not allowed..


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 11, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Well he's in CA so the grown-up mags are not allowed..


I know, just rubbing it in  #Texas


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 11, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> I've got a DDM4V11. Love that thing.
> 
> You should also look into getting a grown-up mag...



I cannot confirm or deny that I have grown-up mags...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 11, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> LWRC lower parts kit


seeing LWRC makes me happy


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 11, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I cannot confirm or deny that I have grown-up mags...


Why no I don't have any "high capacity" mags, just the standard stuff


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 11, 2017)

Your build reminds me I need to restring my bow. Just don't wanna drop the cash to do it right now.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 15, 2017)

Anybody have any experience with a H&K USP Tactical 9mm pistol? thinking of buying one, but heard mixed reviews. I have the HK45 tact is it similar?


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 15, 2017)

Got my new Glock 29 holster I ordered 11 weeks ago lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 15, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Anybody have any experience with a H&K USP Tactical 9mm pistol? thinking of buying one, but heard mixed reviews. I have the HK45 tact is it similar?



Why would it be different? Seriously. I can tell you I used to carry a USP-1 when I was working, and it was bar none the best 45 I ever had, and I love 1911s


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 15, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Why would it be different? Seriously. I can tell you I used to carry a USP-1 when I was working, and it was bar none the best 45 I ever had, and I love 1911s


Because it's a different gun ? not to mention different grips, and trigger assemblies. However thanks for your input  thinking i'm going to _pull the trigger_ on getting it... God i hate myself


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 16, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Because it's a different gun ? not to mention different grips, and trigger assemblies. However thanks for your input  thinking i'm going to _pull the trigger_ on getting it... God i hate myself



I think what he meant is that ergonomics-wise it's the same. Everything else is technicalities, trigger assemblies and grips are easily replaceable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 16, 2017)

The girl bought her first gun. A purple SCCY CPX2 9mm. Not a bad little gun 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## agregularguy (Apr 16, 2017)

Bought the apex trigger upgrade for my shield a little while back, it really makes a big difference. Much nicer to shoot with it. 

Once I get settled at my new job next month, I really want to start saving for either an Aug or an MPX


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 16, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Anybody have any experience with a H&K USP Tactical 9mm pistol? thinking of buying one, but heard mixed reviews. I have the HK45 tact is it similar?



I have a HK45T, HK45CT, and USP9T

The USP is in a class of its own and my favorite to shoot. Even tho the HK45 is supposed to be improved ergonomics you just can't beat the classic USP. I will eventually pick up a USP45. Not that I don't enjoy my HK45 but the USP is just the iconic H&K.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 16, 2017)

Chase said:


> I have a HK45T, HK45CT, and USP9T
> 
> The USP is in a class of its own and my favorite to shoot. Even tho the HK45 is supposed to be improved ergonomics you just can't beat the classic USP. I will eventually pick up a USP45. Not that I don't enjoy my HK45 but the USP is just the iconic H&K.


Thank you ! Going to look around for the best deal and pick one up!


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 16, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Thank you ! Going to look around for the best deal and pick one up!



Get the HK Jet Funnel and Surefire Picatiny rail adapter.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 17, 2017)

Well just bought an upper for my AR.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Apr 17, 2017)

Chase said:


> Get the HK Jet Funnel and Surefire Picatiny rail adapter.



Skip the jet funnel. The mags are **** and they're expensive. I've had 6-7 of the expanded (jet funnel) clear mags end up as junk. (Obviously mags are a disposable part, but standard HK mags usually last me a few years, whereas these will only last a few months - about 1k rounds each). The magazine catch wears away at those mags much faster for some reason. 

Also, the USP9 Tac does have several differences. If you like the HK45, the p30 with a threaded barrel would be a lot more similar. 

Do you have a specific sights set up you like with suppressors? I prefer ghosting with regular sights, rather than using suppressor-height sights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 18, 2017)

joshrunkle35 said:


> p30 with a threaded barrel





joshrunkle35 said:


> Do you have a specific sights set up you like with suppressors? I prefer ghosting with regular sights, rather than using suppressor-height sights.


Yea... Uhm I do the whole NYS thing. The suppressor automatically means I kill 5 people. And the threaded barrel adds a scary bit onto the end of my death machine. Only reason i have the HK45 is because I went around the SAFE Act lol


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Apr 18, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Yea... Uhm I do the whole NYS thing. The suppressor automatically means I kill 5 people. And the threaded barrel adds a scary bit onto the end of my death machine. Only reason i have the HK45 is because I went around the SAFE Act lol



I'd recommend escaping to this side of the iron curtain where your Second Amendment rights allow you to buy whatever you want in about 42 states.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 18, 2017)

joshrunkle35 said:


> I'd recommend escaping to this side of the iron curtain where your Second Amendment rights allow you to buy whatever you want in about 42 states.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And would it be you that will be paying my Salary, health benefits, pension, and life insurance?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 18, 2017)

I need a better IWB holster. I'm not the biggest fan of the one I currently have. It's somewhat uncomfortable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 18, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I need a better IWB holster. I'm not the biggest fan of the one I currently have. It's somewhat uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i heard good things about Galco Triton Kydex IWB Holster. I think it's for most glock models too. I have no hands on because i never use IWB holsters.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 18, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I need a better IWB holster. I'm not the biggest fan of the one I currently have. It's somewhat uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Crossbreed.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 18, 2017)

http://aliengearholsters.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 18, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> http://aliengearholsters.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second this. If you decide you want to start carrying a different gun all you have to do is send back the plastic mold and they will ship you out the new mold for the gun for free.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 18, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I need a better IWB holster. I'm not the biggest fan of the one I currently have. It's somewhat uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Fobus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Crossbreed.



It's from a company similar to Crossbreed. The more I wear it, the more I am #unimpressed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 18, 2017)

All the holsters I have at home are Serpa holsters for the Berreta 92F (hmmm lol) Anyways I have one that mounts to MOLLE vests (but I don't like wearing it there), a belt holster (great for walking around FOBs without full kit on), and a drop leg, but I don't really like where it sits on my thigh like that much (especially getting in and out of vehicles). I kinda wish I had a drop belt holster, that would sit on my hip in between my belt and drop leg


----------



## INBOUNDCODE3 (Apr 20, 2017)

For the street
S&W M&P 45 Shield
Beretta 21A Bobcat

In the trucks
H&K MP5K

In the homes
Wilson Combat Tactical SBR
Savage M220
Remington 870 with front & rear pistol grips

I could never get my daughters interested in shooting until I showed them this awesome kid.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 20, 2017)

INBOUNDCODE3 said:


> For the street
> S&W M&P 45 Shield
> Beretta 21A Bobcat
> 
> ...


you have all that in NY???


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 21, 2017)

Henry lever-action 22 FTW.


----------



## INBOUNDCODE3 (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm retired pre 95 NYCTAPD living on the Sandbar & Northeast Florida, full set both homes, in the trucks & just the Bobcat when I ply the streets amongst the crack smoking mutts in the rotten apple.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 21, 2017)

INBOUNDCODE3 said:


> I'm retired pre 95 NYCTAPD living on the Sandbar & Northeast Florida, full set both homes, in the trucks & just the Bobcat when I ply the streets amongst the crack smoking mutts in the rotten apple.


Ahh that explains it. My apologies!


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 21, 2017)

Some of my favorites
Armalight m4gry with crossfire 4-12 yote gun

11.5" SBR

Remington 700 with a SWFA 16x

RIA 1911 in 10mm

Colt Pyhton 6" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 24, 2017)

Well my build is finally done. My upper came in today. I went with the LWRC IC-SPR (got it on sale) it came with LWRC's back up "skirmish sights" and a ambidextrous charging handle. It also came with the fluted barrel and is a full picitani rail on the top. Everything else I add the picitani sections to save on weight. All in all the rifle is a balanced weight. I'm not completely done as there's plans for optics and foreword grips and all that jazz. So satisfying to start with just a lower and see it transition into this; a lean, mean, 5.56/.223 spitting machine.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 24, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3771
> 
> 
> Well my build is finally done. My upper came in today. I went with the LWRC IC-SPR (got it on sale) it came with LWRC's back up "skirmish sights" and a ambidextrous charging handle. It also came with the fluted barrel and is a full picitani rail on the top. Everything else I add the picitani sections to save on weight. All in all the rifle is a balanced weight. I'm not completely done as there's plans for optics and foreword grips and all that jazz. So satisfying to start with just a lower and see it transition into this; a lean, mean, 5.56/.223 spitting machine.


ISNT SHE BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!! no lie dude, looks badass!! your gonna love LWRC i promise ya that .


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 24, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> ISNT SHE BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!! no lie dude, looks badass!! your gonna love LWRC i promise ya that .



I may take a trip out to the desert on Sunday to shoot some rounds and dial in the sights.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 24, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I may take a trip out to the desert on Sunday to shoot some rounds and dial in the sights.


Some of us have to actually work on Sunday you lazy *insert foul language here*...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 24, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Some of us have to actually work on Sunday you lazy *insert foul language here*...



He'll be out shooting you in no time ? Maybe? Kinda? Eh fk it just shoot the dam thing and have fun !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 24, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> He'll be out shooting you in no time ? Maybe? Kinda? Eh fk it just shoot the dam thing and have fun !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I kinda want to shoot just as many democracies per minute as I possibly can.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 24, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I kinda want to shoot just as many democracies per minute as I possibly can.


To bad CA only limits that to 10 at a time


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 25, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> To bad CA only limits that to 10 at a time


And bullet buttons.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 25, 2017)

Just picked up a scandium frame 340pd because who doesn't need an 11 oz .357 magnum.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 25, 2017)

Just picked up some locally made kydex holsters for my CCW. Looking forward to carrying my G19 now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 25, 2017)

If you really want to learn how to run your ARs, also AKs, this guy has some awesome training. I was a LEO for over 20 years and learned a bunch.

https://www.maxvelocitytactical.com/blog/


----------



## EMS HOT BOX (Apr 29, 2017)

A great many lovers of their own life EMS workers pack heat like the barely noticeable small lifesaving S&W Model 32-1 38 caliber revolver with semi jacketed hollow points. Not man stopping power but when the copper jacket separates from the lead cartridge it knifes through the viscera of your local mugger like Hannibal Lecters infamous throat slitting scalpel. Also the revolver leaves no spent cartridges around like pistols in case you have a pressing engagement.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 1, 2017)

EMS HOT BOX said:


> A great many lovers of their own life EMS workers pack heat like the barely noticeable small lifesaving S&W Model 32-1 38 caliber revolver with semi jacketed hollow points. Not man stopping power but when the copper jacket separates from the lead cartridge it knifes through the viscera of your local mugger like Hannibal Lecters infamous throat slitting scalpel. Also the revolver leaves no spent cartridges around like pistols in case you have a pressing engagement.


After reading this, it's clear you're more into prose than knowledge.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 1, 2017)

Chase said:


> Just picked up a scandium frame 340pd because who doesn't need an 11 oz .357 magnum.


Those can be a bit... punishing with full-house .357 Magnums. Great choice though!


----------



## Akulahawk (May 1, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> And bullet buttons.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Bullet buttons won't be legal soon... however there's already a workaround that is, and it's ready before the law takes effect.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 1, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> @Qulevrius http://www.gunsandammo.com/ammo/handgun-ammo/a-history-of-the-10mm-auto/
> Basic: FBI 9mm didn't do anything against bad guys wearing bullet resistant gear. 10mm would have penetrated said gear. FBI says "oh my feeble hands cannot withstand 10mm recoil" 10mm died.
> 
> Lighter 10mm load roughly=40 S&W.
> ...


The idea behind the 10mm was to push a 200gr bullet at 1200 fps. Basically with that you get a .41 Magnum in a semi-auto. The 10mm, as designed, is an excellent round but recoil can be a bit stout. The 10mm FBI load is basically the .40 S&W load now. It's decent, a bit snappy, but controllable. The FBI should have been smarter initially and issued the 10mm to field agents and 9mm to those that aren't primarily field agents OR to those that can't qualify with the 10mm. The FBI wasn't all that smart about it...

I've shot plenty of 9mm, .40 S&W, and .45 ACP. I have had occasion to shoot full-house 10mm and I didn't mind it much at all. In fact, one day I (inadvertently) showed a fellow shooter that the accuracy problem he had with his G20 wasn't with the gun...

I just don't seem to be that recoil sensitive so I'm probably not the best person to ask about that...


----------



## Qulevrius (May 1, 2017)

I think it's more about what the gun is used for, rather than anything else. In a realistic self defense scenario, where the engagement range is 0-10 metres and the sights time is non existent, the recoil management with point shooting is paramount. Being able to pull & tap 6-7 rounds without missing a shot = no bystanders are getting hit = mission success. I trained with  (and was trained by) some serious dudes, and the 1st thing they drilled into us is that we should assume that any time you miss your target, you hit an innocent. Naturally, I'd take a smaller caliber with better control over a larger one. Besides, when you tap an entire clip centre mass, it really makes no difference. And if it's a bloody gorilla that keeps coming, you just aim lower.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 11, 2017)

soooooo i was in the attic, for the 4th time since i've moved into my house, and i went all the way to the corner for some reason.. and i found this..... no idea what it is.. looks pre-1900, but have absolutely no clue. All the engravings are shaved. Anybody point me in the right direction? 
https://ibb.co/hO4JSa


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 11, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> soooooo i was in the attic, for the 4th time since i've moved into my house, and i went all the way to the corner for some reason.. and i found this..... no idea what it is.. looks pre-1900, but have absolutely no clue. All the engravings are shaved. Anybody point me in the right direction?
> https://ibb.co/hO4JSa



That's sexy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 11, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> That's sexy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i'd be thrilled if sexy can make me a few grand.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 11, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> i'd be thrilled if sexy can make me a few grand.



It might be able too. Take it to a local gun store and see if they know anything about it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 11, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> It might be able too. Take it to a local gun store and see if they know anything about it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i will eventually just seeing if anybody can even give me a maker... so i don't go in 100% blind. im 75% sure its pre 1900.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 11, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> i will eventually just seeing if anybody can even give me a maker... so i don't go in 100% blind. im 75% sure its pre 1900.



It looks like an early shotgun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 11, 2017)

Ah shotguns, something up my alley. Get me more pictures of the gun and close up of the numbers and I'll dig around. Seems Winchesterish to me maybe the 1897?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 11, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Ah shotguns, something up my alley. Get me more pictures of the gun and close up of the numbers and I'll dig around. Seems Winchesterish to me maybe the 1897?


the numbers literally have a file through them, vertical and horizontal....


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 11, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Winchesterish to me maybe the 1897?



That's what I was thinking. 

@NysEms2117 I'd keep that if I were you. Kinda cool owning a piece of history that pre dates 1900 (if that's infact the case).


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 11, 2017)

Then get some more close up pictures. I am pretty sure it is an 1897, but I cant really tell since the first image was at a bit of an off angle.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Jun 17, 2017)

Love me some gun porn. I'll add to the collection with my Ruger Precision Rifle chambered in 6.5 Creedmoor.  Bipod is GG&G. Scope mount the a JP Rifles one piece. Level is a US Optics. Scope is Bushnell Elite DMR 3.5-21 power, 50mm objective, 34mm main tube with a Horus H59 reticle.

That 3 shot group in the photo was part of a load workup I was doing for the Norma Golden Target 130 grain bullet with Alliant Reloader 17 powder.  It was a windy day up at Lytle Creek Firing Line and the distance was 100 yards.   













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 17, 2017)

@CALEMT @StCEMT @CodeBru1984 1893 Winchester 12 guage similar to the one pictured above... Offered 1500 on the spot for it. Declined as of now. just thought i'd update you.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 17, 2017)

@NysEms2117 keep it, unless you get a really good offer on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 17, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> Love me some gun porn. I'll add to the collection with my Ruger Precision Rifle chambered in 6.5 Creedmoor.  Bipod is GG&G. Scope mount the a JP Rifles one piece. Level is a US Optics. Scope is Bushnell Elite DMR 3.5-21 power, 50mm objective, 34mm main tube with a Horus H59 reticle.
> 
> That 3 shot group in the photo was part of a load workup I was doing for the Norma Golden Target 130 grain bullet with Alliant Reloader 17 powder.  It was a windy day up at Lytle Creek Firing Line and the distance was 100 yards.
> 
> ...


I think its safe to say that combo you worked up is a keeper. I have some old 30-06 bullets I loaded up to test that I never got around to actually shooting. That was probably pushing two years ago, guess I should get on that.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Jun 17, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I think its safe to say that combo you worked up is a keeper. I have some old 30-06 bullets I loaded up to test that I never got around to actually shooting. That was probably pushing two years ago, guess I should get on that.



Yeah dude, I actually loaded up 13 different charges like a YEAR ago LOLL. I just got busy with life and whatnot.    Here is all 13 loads.   I was happy with the .75" groups the. I got the .31" and I was like F******kkkk








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 17, 2017)

That's a big difference. I think the quick way of doing that is called the ladder test, but I'd honestly have to look it back up. I haven't reloaded in quite some time, college just kinda got in the way.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Jun 17, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> That's a big difference. I think the quick way of doing that is called the ladder test, but I'd honestly have to look it back up. I haven't reloaded in quite some time, college just kinda got in the way.



Yeah it is a Ladder load test.  Each load was 0.3 grains apart.   Now that I have data, I'll fine tune the overall length of the bullet to get the right seat depth relationship of the ogive of the bullet to the lands of the barrel.  Once I have that, I'll make a bunch more of that load.  

Which sounds good.... but With medic school coming up... it's gonna have to wait for another year.   For now I have a ton of Prime 130 grain factory Ammo which shoots outstanding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 17, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> Yeah it is a Ladder load test.  Each load was 0.3 grains apart.   Now that I have data, I'll fine tune the overall length of the bullet to get the right seat depth relationship of the ogive of the bullet to the lands of the barrel.  Once I have that, I'll make a bunch more of that load.
> 
> Which sounds good.... but With medic school coming up... it's gonna have to wait for another year.   For now I have a ton of Prime 130 grain factory Ammo which shoots outstanding
> 
> ...


Do it during medic school, need something to have a break from time to time.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Jun 18, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Do it during medic school, need something to have a break from time to time.



Yeah. Good times.  Looking forward to loading tons of 9mm as well for my CZ Scorpion Evo 3 Carbine I'm gonna get sometime in the relatively near future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 20, 2017)

Welcome to the family lil man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Jun 20, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Welcome to the family lil man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



NICEEEEE. Those new Sigs are sweet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 20, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> NICEEEEE. Those new Sigs are sweet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



.45ACP is gonna be a nice little addition to my collection, I'll just have to see why Uncle Sam is so thrilled with it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 20, 2017)

I do love my p320


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 20, 2017)

more importantly. who loves the 99 cent table cloth


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 20, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> .45ACP is gonna be a nice little addition to my collection, I'll just have to see why Uncle Sam is so thrilled with it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Uncle Sam went back to a 45?


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 20, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Uncle Sam went back to a 45?


No, they went to the Sig.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 20, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> No, they went to the Sig.



That I knew... well the Army went to the P320. 9mm I'm guessing?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 1, 2017)

Put some .45 down range from 75 and 85 yards for ****s and giggles. And I came up with this! Rather happy I hit paper lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 1, 2017)

Not bad, keep practicing.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 1, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Not bad, keep practicing.


Yes sir! That was with me new sig, had to do a little bit of percussive maintenance to move the sights a bit. Also longer then i normally shoot. Almost burnt the place down with my lee enfield though!


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 1, 2017)

Seriously...for second or two, that is really good considering the distance you were shooting.  I'm on track to pick up a Glock 34 this month and then start going back to IDPA matches.  I'm trying to whittle my stuff down to 5.56/.223, 308/7.62, 9mm, .45, and some .22. Not a huge shotgun fan so 3 gun is out.  Kinda like Quigley, not so much I can't shoot one, I just don't have much use for them.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 1, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Seriously...for second or two, that is really good considering the distance you were shooting.  I'm on track to pick up a Glock 34 this month and then start going back to IDPA matches.  I'm trying to whittle my stuff down to 5.56/.223, 308/7.62, 9mm, .45, and some .22. Not a huge shotgun fan so 3 gun is out.  Kinda like Quigley, not so much I can't shoot one, I just don't have much use for them.



Fiance went with me so I had to bring the .22. I'm unloading all my 223/5.56. And only keeping 1 7.62. Mostly handguns here. 9mm,10mm,.45, .357 here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 1, 2017)

If you would get out of that state you wouldn't have to unload the good stuff. Believe it or not there is life elsewhere and in many cases much, much cheaper than NY.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 1, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Fiance went with me so I had to bring the .22. I'm unloading all my 223/5.56. And only keeping 1 7.62. Mostly handguns here. 9mm,10mm,.45, .357 here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hmmmm when I'm out in a free state my list will be a .45, 9mm (ccw), 5.56/.223, 6.8 spc, and a 12 gauge. Nothing too crazy but every gun serves a purpose.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 1, 2017)

A Henry .22LR lever-action is easily the best gun buy I have made in a long time. So. Much. Fun!

Wife and I have matching Taurus TCP 380s for carry, but I have always been more into revolvers and manually-operated actions than combat tupperware (although those can be fun too). Wouldn't say no to an M4, especially one of the Ruger variants.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 1, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> If you would get out of that state you wouldn't have to unload the good stuff. Believe it or not there is life elsewhere and in many cases much, much cheaper than NY.



Doing it semi-voluntarily. Breaking just about even money wise, however they provided some great memories lol. I can buy new ones in a few months or years .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 1, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Wouldn't say no to an M4, but actually would rather have a Garand or a Ruger.



M14 or a M1a would be cool too.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 1, 2017)

Mini-14. I like to shoot a lot, not a little. Same reason I drive a Focus- more money for fun and less for fuel.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Jul 1, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Hmmmm when I'm out in a free state my list will be a .45, 9mm (ccw), 5.56/.223, 6.8 spc, and a 12 gauge. Nothing too crazy but every gun serves a purpose.



Yep, exactly.  I'm in the same boat. 22, 38, 9, 45, 5.56, 6.5 Creed, 375Win (pig/brush gun), 12ga. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 2, 2017)

Be a man! carry a full sized .45 as your carry!!! 
**100% completely joking, please nobody ever do that**


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Be a man! carry a full sized .45 as your carry!!!
> **100% completely joking, please nobody ever do that**



If it's the gun you shoot well why not roll with it? From an open carry perspective.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Jul 2, 2017)

I used to carry a full size 1911 inside the waistband up until about a year ago.  I'm a left and carried it at about the 7/8 o'clock position. It actually was more comfortable than what most people would think.  The slim profile of the weapon really helped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> If it's the gun you shoot well why not roll with it? From an open carry perspective.


by full sized .45 i did not mean a 1911.
For a full sized .45 you'd need one hell of a belt. example: sig p320 full sized .45 fully loaded 10+1= 4 pounds just about(just shy)


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> by full sized .45 i did not mean a 1911.
> For a full sized .45 you'd need one hell of a belt. example: sig p320 full sized .45 fully loaded 10+1= 4 pounds just about(just shy)



Ironically enough I can conceal my p220. Granted it's on a outside the waistband holster but it conceals under clothing. It's not something I would prefer (obviously a smalller gun would be best) but I could if I had no other options.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Jul 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> by full sized .45 i did not mean a 1911.
> For a full sized .45 you'd need one hell of a belt. example: sig p320 full sized .45 fully loaded 10+1= 4 pounds just about(just shy)



4 pounds? That's 64 ounces. Seems a bit heavy for a polymer framed gun. I haven't checked the actual specs on the P320.  But I know my full sized, steel frame Springfield Operator was about 46 ounces loaded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Ironically enough I can conceal my p220. Granted it's on a outside the waistband holster but it conceals under clothing. It's not something I would prefer (obviously a smalller gun would be best) but I could if I had no other options.


Again I can, but i don't think anybody should. I can "carry" whatever open carry, but concealing it properly(safely and comfortable for the individual carrying) would most likely not be the case. I almost always use OWB, IWB never did it for me, never got comfortable, just build up a big enough shoulder profile and you can "conceal" anything.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 2, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> 4 pounds? That's 64 ounces. Seems a bit heavy for a polymer framed gun. I haven't checked the actual specs on the P320.  But I know my full sized, steel frame Springfield Operator was about 46 ounces loaded.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


depends on what type of ammo as well as the grip. I have the large grip(comes with medium) and i weighed it the day i went to the range which was shooting FMJ(clearly not carry ammo). which was 230 grain, not 185 HP. My gun weighed in at 52.5, Which in my opinion is way to heavy to properly conceal as a civilian (off duty cop or not).
I think the lightest the full size .45 can go is 41.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2017)

Go big. Conceal carry a FN 5.7


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Go big. Conceal carry a FN 5.7


my FNX 45 tac is only like 32/33 unloaded


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Be a man! carry a full sized .45 as your carry!!!
> **100% completely joking, please nobody ever do that**



I can get away with carrying a full size Para Hi-Cap concealed with the right T-shirts.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 5, 2017)

I know the Mini-14 exists, but I want a Garand in 5.56 with the en bloc clip.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 6, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I know the Mini-14 exists, but I want a Garand in 5.56 with the en bloc clip.


All you have to do is find a smith that can make you a custom barrel, bolt, en-bloc clips... Or you can see if you can get ahold of a Garand built for .276 Pedersen. I figure the cost should be about the same. 

That's what the Garand rifle was originally designed to use... 10 intermediate power rounds per clip. Army said to redesign it for M2 ball ammo and the rest is history. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 6, 2017)

so funny story... i was at the range the other day shooting my lee enfield.... was shooting some surplus .303 british, first 10-20 rounds were A-okay. Shot one, lit up(on fire) backdrop of range like gasoline... cease fire and they put it out, range safety officer asked me what i was shooting, tested a round ect. Fiance shot one, same thing--- lit up on fire. Went back to the place i bought the surplus from, he tested all of his .303 brit surplus, one of his sons(who is an idiot) mixed in tracers and inc rounds with the normal ball ammo(which i wanted). needless to say my ammo was free


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 6, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> so funny story... i was at the range the other day shooting my lee enfield.... was shooting some surplus .303 british, first 10-20 rounds were A-okay. Shot one, lit up(on fire) backdrop of range like gasoline... cease fire and they put it out, range safety officer asked me what i was shooting, tested a round ect. Fiance shot one, same thing--- lit up on fire. Went back to the place i bought the surplus from, he tested all of his .303 brit surplus, one of his sons(who is an idiot) mixed in tracers and inc rounds with the normal ball ammo(which i wanted). needless to say my ammo was free


That was stupid of him.  Lucky nothing too serious happened


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 10, 2017)

Picked up a Glock34 today, unfortunately I start a 48 tomorrow at 0800. Got it with the Glock Blue Gun discount.  With night sights and taxes it was still less than advertised dealer prices.   Standby for a range report maybe next week.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 11, 2017)

PSA for Glock fans.  I have no relationship with them other than as a customer.

Crimson Trace laser on sale at Optics Planet.

https://www.opticsplanet.com/crimson-trace-laser-grips-for-glock-4th-generation-pistols.html

One heck of a price! Free shipping and no sales tax, unless you live in Illinois.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 11, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> PSA for Glock fans.  I have no relationship with them other than as a customer.
> 
> Crimson Trace laser on sale at Optics Planet.
> 
> ...


that is a pretty good price... if glocks weren't so easy to shoot i probably would've gotten one.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 11, 2017)

Think night time with an adrenaline dump. I tend to think there is also an intimidation factor for however might be on the lit up side of the laser beam.


----------



## Dennhop (Jul 18, 2017)

Two guns...they were my dad's, he just recently passed away.  My brother and I went through his collection, these are two of the ones I got.   

The first is a sig p229 scorpion
The second is a Dan Wesson pm9


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 18, 2017)

Both nice. My hands don't do well on Sigs.  Is the 2nd one a 9mm 1911?


----------



## Dennhop (Jul 18, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Both nice. My hands don't do well on Sigs.  Is the 2nd one a 9mm 1911?



It is a 1911 9mm.  With a 3lb competition trigger.  It's a blast to shoot


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 18, 2017)

That 229 is sexy.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 22, 2017)

Back at 75 yd range... for the most part was damn close to what I was aiming for... - the few outliers (below the words and top right) hit grouping 1 with my service weapon, and the rest was with p320 .45..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 22, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Back at 75 yd range... for the most part was damn close to what I was aiming for... - the few outliers (below the words and top right) hit grouping 1 with my service weapon, and the rest was with p320 .45..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So uh....I won't be competing with you if handgun is the tool of choice lol


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 22, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> So uh....I won't be competing with you if handgun is the tool of choice lol



I think he just shot a couple loads of buck shot at that target


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 22, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> So uh....I won't be competing with you if handgun is the tool of choice lol


You'll OWN my *** in rifle shooting any day of the week. Handguns.... i uhm kinda need them so I get halfway decent with them .
@CALEMT nah, sounds like a cali thing to do....


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 22, 2017)

All them fancy rifles you got and you think some bumpkin like me will whoop your ***? Shotguns? Game on. Rifles, maybe, eh? Hand guns? Hell nah.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 22, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> All them fancy rifles you got and you think some bumpkin like me will whoop your ***? Shotguns? Game on. Rifles, maybe, eh? Hand guns? Hell nah.


Most of them fancy rifles are for sale. It's all in the optics mate


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 22, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> It's all in the iron sights mate



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 23, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Back at 75 yd range... for the most part was damn close to what I was aiming for... - the few outliers (below the words and top right) hit grouping 1 with my service weapon, and the rest was with p320 .45..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was this at 75 yards or 75 feet? Those small circles look a bit small for 75 yards...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 23, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> Was this at 75 yards or 75 feet? Those small circles look a bit small for 75 yards...


yards my man . Some missed the paper in general lol. Aim small miss small


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 30, 2017)

Shot a 18" section of 8" iron pipe at 130 yards with my colt python yesterday. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon (Sep 1, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Back at 75 yd range... for the most part was damn close to what I was aiming for... - the few outliers (below the words and top right) hit grouping 1 with my service weapon, and the rest was with p320 .45..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've hit still at 100 yards with a pistol. I also own a safe full of rifles, a few with really nice glass... so why would I not use one of them at that range? 

Try coming someplace where you can own guns 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Sep 21, 2017)

Alright..... After playing with AR's for the last  14 years during my various military and law enforcement professions... I finally have one of my own LOL ...

Which conforms to ruh-tarded California rules...... Mil spec Anderson AM-15 lower with S&W M&P 15 internals, Hera CQR stock, Hardened arms 16" bbl treated with melonite finish, free float upper with M-Lok slots, Magpul flip up sights.  Not pictured is the Surefire muzzle brake I haven't attached yet, nor the Trijicon Reflex RX06 1x24 I'm going to mount on there. 

I like the RX06 because it has a 12.9 MOA wide amber triangle which is very quick.  

Gonna shoot it before I change the muzzle brake in case I gotta send things back.... Don't wanna get into a voided warranty issue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 21, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Sep 21, 2017)

Yeah it shot well, only required a few clicks up and right to zero the sights with 55g FMJ ammo 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Sep 21, 2017)

Here's the Surefire brake I just put on like 10 minutes ago LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 21, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> Here's the Surefire brake I just put on like 10 minutes ago LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’d like to hear how much difference it made with the muzzle climb, after you shoot it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Sep 21, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> I’d like to hear how much difference it made with the muzzle climb, after you shoot it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I regularly shoot with brakes and suppressors.  They make a huge difference in felt recoil and muzzle climb 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 21, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> I regularly shoot with brakes and suppressors.  They make a huge difference in felt recoil and muzzle climb
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk



I have experience with vertical diverting brakes and suppressors, but wanted to hear about this particular one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Sep 21, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> I have experience with vertical diverting brakes and suppressors, but wanted to hear about this particular one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll definitely update when I get a chance to shoot again 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 21, 2017)

Sold my first AR I acquired the other day a S & W MP-15. Still have two more one a 16" bravo company upper on a PSA lower and a pin and welded 14.5" with AAC flash hider also a bravo company upper with a Anderson lower. Got them both broken down and soaking with some CLP right now.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Sep 27, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> I have experience with vertical diverting brakes and suppressors, but wanted to hear about this particular one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So... I was able to get to the range today and throw out 30 rounds to get my Trijicon Reflex where I wanted it. 

As a recap, this is my second time shooting the riffffle. First was with standard A2 cage brake. This time with the Surefire ProComp 556.  

Night and day difference.  Noticeably less recoil with the Surefire brake. Best ~$50 I ever spent on a part where I could actually notice and feel a difference. There was a shift in my zero but that was just a couple clicks up and left. Nothing crazy, but it's to be expected when changing brakes and how the gasses and supersonic shockwaves push the bullet as it travels through the brake. 

The ammo I used was Norma Tac 223. Distance was 50 yards. Bottom target is the final result.  About 1.5" high at 50 yards means I aim Center chest and from 0 to 300 yards is money.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 27, 2017)

Good stuff. And yes, if your grouping climbed at 50 metres, the bullet drop at 300 will put it right where it belongs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Sep 27, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> Good stuff. And yes, if your grouping climbed at 50 metres, the bullet drop at 300 will put it right where it belongs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct.   My optic/reticle is 2.75" above bore axis. I walked the rounds up to my final point of impact (1.5" above point of aim).   My ballistics software says my max ordinance is 4.4" above point of aim at about 150 yards.   So, aiming for body of sternum at 150 puts me at the trachea just above the sternum...... Bad day for the recipient..... 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris07 (Sep 27, 2017)

So I have money saved up for my first firearm purchase...now that I'm outside of Commiefornia I'm looking for something that I can't get back home.

So, its between a glock 23 gen 4 which I've shot before and thought was fun, or a glock 19 gen 5...I mean the gen 5 just looks awesome, plus the cost of 9mm & .40S&W is an advantage. If only there was word of a Gen 5 G23 .

Ultimately it may come down to what I can get my hands on. Since the Gen 5 is just on the market I think it might be hard to get a hold of right now.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Sep 27, 2017)

Chris07 said:


> So I have money saved up for my first firearm purchase...now that I'm outside of Commiefornia I'm looking for something that I can't get back home.
> 
> So, its between a glock 23 gen 4 which I've shot before and thought was fun, or a glock 19 gen 5...I mean the gen 5 just looks awesome, plus the cost of 9mm & .40S&W is an advantage. If only there was word of a Gen 5 G23 .
> 
> Ultimately it may come down to what I can get my hands on. Since the Gen 5 is just on the market I think it might be hard to get a hold of right now.


Congratulations on your new immigration status in real America away from the Demokratik Republik of Kalifornia..... I can't wait till I can get outta here too.  

Take a good look at a CZ P07 or P10c.  If you like a G19, either CZ will make you think twice about a glock.   The P10c specifically is a very very good gun.  And it just so happens to fit in G19 holsters and they're less expensive than Glocks..... But definitely not "cheaper" .  

I've been carrying a CZ P09 on duty and P07 off duty for about 2 years. Great weapons and in my opinion have better ergonomics than Glocks. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 27, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> Congratulations on your new immigration status in real America away from the Demokratik Republik of Kalifornia..... I can't wait till I can get outta here too.
> 
> Take a good look at a CZ P07 or P10c.  If you like a G19, either CZ will make you think twice about a glock.   The P10c specifically is a very very good gun.  And it just so happens to fit in G19 holsters and they're less expensive than Glocks..... But definitely not "cheaper" .
> 
> ...


smart man^^. My service weapon is a glock, I personally own sigs, glocks CZ's and HK's. HK's are my favs, but they tend to not be everybody's favorites(idk why).


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 27, 2017)

Chris07 said:


> .now that I'm outside of Commiefornia I'm looking for something that I can't get back home.



I would give my left nut to be in the position that you're currently in. AR pistol?


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Sep 27, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> smart man^^. My service weapon is a glock, I personally own sigs, glocks CZ's and HK's. HK's are my favs, but they tend to not be everybody's favorites(idk why).


I was a 1911 nut for years. Springfield Operator was my platform I carried. When I was researching the transition from 1911 to my CZ's, I shot all the main guns (Glock, Sig, Smith M&P, HK, etc).  All I had to do was pick up a P09 and point it. Didn't need to fire a single round. That was it for me. 

I switched it from DA/SA with the decocker to single action/thumb safety.... That Factory 3.75# pull is niceeeeee....

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 27, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> I was a 1911 nut for years. Springfield Operator was my platform I carried. When I was researching the transition from 1911 to my CZ's, I shot all the main guns (Glock, Sig, Smith M&P, HK, etc).  All I had to do was pick up a P09 and point it. Didn't need to fire a single round. That was it for me.
> 
> I switched it from DA/SA with the decocker to single action/thumb safety.... That Factory 3.75# pull is niceeeeee....
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk



Hk 45 tac was the nail in the coffin for me. Such a good gun imo. Wish work would let me carry it but, kick bricks they say. So much you can do to an hk45, I wouldn't be upset if it was the only pistol I owned.... but ya know... have to spend money amirite? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 27, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Hk 45 tac was the nail in the coffin for me. Such a good gun imo.



Hk 45 or USP would be legitness.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Sep 27, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> .... but ya know... have to spend money amirite?




So right.... $$$$ on ammo, reloading stuff, things, things for stuff to go with the stuff for things......


Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 27, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> So right.... $$$$ on ammo, reloading stuff, things, things for stuff to go with the stuff for things......
> 
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


shockingly..... for GOOD range ammo.... magtech .45 acp. 230 grain 15$ a box(50), + free shipping from my lowkey supplier  (PM if u wanna know where)

@CALEMT oh it is... don't you worry


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Sep 27, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> shockingly..... for GOOD range ammo.... magtech .45 acp. 230 grain 15$ a box(50), + free shipping from my lowkey supplier  (PM if u wanna know where)
> 
> @CALEMT oh it is... don't you worry


I Reload most of my stuff. But, I'm ALWAYS on the hunt for good priced ammo.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 27, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> @CALEMT oh it is... don't you worry



I love my 45 but I hate paying for 1 100 round box of 45 when if I had a 9mm I could essentially buy 200 rounds for the same price.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Sep 28, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I love my 45 but I hate paying for 1 100 round box of 45 when if I had a 9mm I could essentially buy 200 rounds for the same price.


Start reloading.  You can make 100 rounds of 45 for 15$ in componets.  My reloading Equipment has paid for itself several times over with all the thousands of rounds I've made and shot over the years of rolling my own. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 28, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> If I had a 9mm I could essentially buy 200 rounds for the same price.



And this is why I carry a 9 mm. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 28, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> Congratulations on your new immigration status in real America away from the Demokratik Republik of Kalifornia..... I can't wait till I can get outta here too.
> 
> Take a good look at a CZ P07 or P10c.  If you like a G19, either CZ will make you think twice about a glock.   The P10c specifically is a very very good gun.  And it just so happens to fit in G19 holsters and they're less expensive than Glocks..... But definitely not "cheaper" .
> 
> ...



Finally, someone who appreciates the CZ. My 1st service sidearm was a CZ75 and it will forever have a special place in my heart. On the same note, I’d recommend trying a Tanfoglio or a Jericho (especially the latter, since it’s a crossbreed).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Sep 28, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> Finally, someone who appreciates the CZ. My 1st service sidearm was a CZ75 and it will forever have a special place in my heart. On the same note, I’d recommend trying a Tanfoglio or a Jericho (especially the latter, since it’s a crossbreed).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CZ's are the best guns nobody knows about LOL.  I'm trying to get my hands on a P10c but they're sold out everywhere. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 28, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> CZ's are the best guns nobody knows about LOL.  I'm trying to get my hands on a P10c but they're sold out everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk



I am seriously planning to finally get my sh*t together and buy a CZ97B as an IDPA platform. So far, it’s been the brother in law’s toys (Kimbers, Kahrs, Springfields, Glocks etc). Been trying to convert him for years, he’s just being difficult 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Sep 28, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> I am seriously planning to finally get my sh*t together and buy a CZ97B as an IDPA platform. So far, it’s been the brother in law’s toys (Kimbers, Kahrs, Springfields, Glocks etc). Been trying to convert him for years, he’s just being difficult
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah once I get Medic school out of the way, I'm going to use my P09 as my IDPA SSP blaster.  

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 28, 2017)

I say go for a Hi-Point...


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 28, 2017)

I always advocate to be a G and open carry a S&W 500 magnum.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 28, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I always advocate to be a G and open carry a S&W 500 magnum.


Ha. U said carry a gun in California... your a funny guy.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Sep 28, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Ha. U said carry a gun in California... your a funny guy.


LOLLLLL. I carry in CA because I'm a cop.  Otherwise I would need to go through the year long hurry-up-and-wait CCW process for San Bernardino County where I reside.  

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 28, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Ha. U said carry a gun in California... your a funny guy.



I didn't say anything about carrying in CA


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 28, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> LOLLLLL. I carry in CA because I'm a cop.  Otherwise I would need to go through the year long hurry-up-and-wait CCW process for San Bernardino County where I reside.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


lol. this thread being resurrected is making me look into more HK pistols... which the fiance will not be happy about.. Which means i'd need to sell a pistol, aka kick the bricks glock. got too many of the damn things.


----------



## Chris07 (Sep 30, 2017)

My ultimate fantasy is an HK Mr556...but that price tag...

...one day when I'm rolling in the dough and have my student debt paid off...then maybe I'll indulge. T minus 18 years and counting lmao


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 30, 2017)

Chris07 said:


> My ultimate fantasy is an HK Mr556...but that price tag...


hk 416  cqb my dude. as an owner of one, you won't find a better rifle IMO although LWRC comes in pretty close.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 30, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> hk 416  cqb my dude. as an owner of one, you won't find a better rifle IMO although LWRC comes in pretty close.



HK 416 or a LWRC for a pistol or SBR if I wanted a really nice pistol or SBR.


----------



## Chris07 (Sep 30, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> hk 416  cqb my dude. as an owner of one, you won't find a better rifle IMO although LWRC comes in pretty close.


The MR556 is the civilian version of the Hk416.
I always thought the 416 was a military/police only version.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 30, 2017)

Chris07 said:


> The MR556 is the civilian version of the Hk416.
> I always thought the 416 was a military/police only version.


https://www.heckler-koch.com/en/products/military/assault-rifles/hk416-a5/hk416-a5-145/overview.html
Enjoy ..
m27 IAR is the military version to my knowledge. typically used with heavy barrel


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> hk 416  cqb my dude. as an owner of one, you won't find a better rifle IMO although LWRC comes in pretty close.


What about a CZ Bren 805 Carbine? Takes AR mags and it has a pistol/SBR version 






Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 4, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> What about a CZ Bren 805 Carbine? Takes AR mags and it has a pistol/SBR version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SBR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## agregularguy (Oct 4, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/UEORd
Unsure how to get photos to upload properly so let's try this. This is my EDC Glock 19. Gen 4, with Hyve mag release extension, +3 mag extension, APLc weapon light. Also has Trijicon night sights on it, but I'm hoping to swap those out sometime this year.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 4, 2017)

Recommendations for a good AR-10?

Want something good quality, and I'll spend what I need to, but I'd rather not spend a fortune. 

Are the Palmetto State Armory models any good?


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 4, 2017)

Remi said:


> Recommendations for a good AR-10?
> 
> Want something good quality, but I'd rather not spend a fortune.
> 
> Are the Palmetto State Armory models any good?


Palmetto State is good.   I just got a Hardened Arms upper and am impressed to far with its quality. DPMS are well known.  As the old saying goes "you buy once, you cry once". 

Whats your price range? 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 4, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> https://imgur.com/a/UEORd
> Unsure how to get photos to upload properly so let's try this. This is my EDC Glock 19. Gen 4, with Hyve mag release extension, +3 mag extension, APLc weapon light. Also has Trijicon night sights on it, but I'm hoping to swap those out sometime this year.


red = +5 damage right?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 4, 2017)

Remi said:


> Recommendations for a good AR-10?
> 
> Want something good quality, and I'll spend what I need to, but I'd rather not spend a fortune.
> 
> Are the Palmetto State Armory models any good?


LWRC has a solid 6.8 caliber rifle shockingly called the six eight... which is prettttttyyyy sweet. 
or a REPR by LWRC. 

Im a huge fan of LWRC.


----------



## agregularguy (Oct 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> red = +5 damage right?



You got it


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> LWRC has a solid 6.8 caliber rifle shockingly called the six eight... which is prettttttyyyy sweet.
> or a REPR by LWRC.
> 
> Im a huge fan of LWRC.



Did I mention I like LWRC... we get it... 

@Remi buying or building? I don't know who makes the best AR 10, but when I think AR 10 I think Bushmaster. Daniel Defense is a solid company that also sells AR 10's.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 4, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Did I mention I like LWRC... we get it...
> 
> @Remi buying or building? I don't know who makes the best AR 10, but when I think AR 10 I think Bushmaster. Daniel Defense is a solid company that also sells AR 10's.


Good question.  And depends on the purpose. A basic ar10 platform is gonna be, say, 1200$.  A JP Rifles platform for precision is gonna be double, then there's optics, etc. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 4, 2017)

Remi said:


> Recommendations for a good AR-10?
> 
> Want something good quality, and I'll spend what I need to, but I'd rather not spend a fortune.
> 
> Are the Palmetto State Armory models any good?



Don't know what you consider a fortune but I love my SCAR 17


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 4, 2017)

Chase said:


> Don't know what you consider a fortune but I love my SCAR 17


I would love a SCAR but they're too scary for California 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 4, 2017)

Remi said:


> Recommendations for a good AR-10?
> 
> Want something good quality, and I'll spend what I need to, but I'd rather not spend a fortune.
> 
> Are the Palmetto State Armory models any good?


Palmetto is good to go. Ive built several AR15s using strictly palmetto parts. I had a 308 upper and lower but sold them to a friend and bought a bolt gun. He finished the project and it was an MOA gun. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 4, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> I would love a SCAR but they're too scary for California



I'm just too poor.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 5, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I'm just too poor.


Yup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 5, 2017)

@CLCustom1911 @NysEms2117 @GMCmedic @CALEMT @Chase 

Thanks for the feedback, guys.

Admittedly, I don't know much about AR-10's. Just that I really like the AR design (very familiar with it from my days in the military) and I really like the .308 round. I like AK's too and might pick up one of those if I can find a good deal locally. Same with an AR-15. I have several shotguns and handguns but just recently got interested in owning a few rifles. 

No interest in building right now; maybe later. As for how much I want to spend…..as little as possible to get a good quality rifle that will last a long time with moderate-heavy use and basic maintenance. I don't mind spending $2k (for instance) if that's what I need to, but I'd hate to spend that much if I can get a good rifle for $900.

Palmetto State Armory interest me primarily just because it's somewhat local to me. 

Chase, those FN's are awesome and I've read that they are widely considered basically the best all-around rifle in terms of accuracy and build quality and durability, but I'm not interested in spending quite that much on something right now. Maybe later if I really catch the bug.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 5, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> I would love a SCAR but they're too scary for California
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk



I just recently sold mine. Was a great weapon, but tbh, ACR’s and hk 416’s are better IMO. Altho scar still is top 5. Nys name banned after I bought it, so I told them kick the bricks junior lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 5, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> I would love a SCAR but they're too scary for California
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Just get the OK on agency letterhead... and when you retire, move out of state so you won't have to turn it in...


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 5, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> LOLLLLL. I carry in CA because I'm a cop.  Otherwise I would need to go through the year long hurry-up-and-wait CCW process for San Bernardino County where I reside.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


I'm not a cop and it only took me ~1 month to get my CCW. Then again, I do live in Sacramento County... I carry because I can.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 5, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> Just get the OK on agency letterhead... and when you retire, move out of state so you won't have to turn it in...


Yeah.... About that.... My agency is being stupid right now and not doing the letter thing because a cop from a neighboring agency is being investigated by the ATF for doing FFL things without being a FFL.... Like something along the lines of purchasing and transferring over a hundred guns in a year.... What an idiot.  

So, obviously since that has NOTHING to do with my agency, they got the knee-jerk reaction of "nobody getting any letters for now". 

Stupid.  I have a CZ Scorpion Evo 3 that got delivered a month ago that had been on order since February and I can't take possession.  


Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Oct 5, 2017)

Remi said:


> Recommendations for a good AR-10?
> 
> Want something good quality, and I'll spend what I need to, but I'd rather not spend a fortune.
> 
> Are the Palmetto State Armory models any good?



About 6 months ago there were a bunch of complaints about PSA's quality control and bigger ones about their customer service. Maybe it's been fixed, but an internet search might be warranted. 

Also, Spikes Tactical makes some fine weapons and Colt is still recommended widely.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 5, 2017)

@Remi for a run of the mill common AR-10 you can get for 700-1200$. (DPMS Oracle **i think??**, ruger makes a 762 i think as well)
However, in my experience the best cheap rifles (if that makes any sense) belong to windham weaponry. they have a SEC or SRC 308, it alternates every year it seems, and that is a fantastic entry AR-10 IMO, was my first large caliber gun back a while. Get it on the right sale and it's 1000 dollars, retail is usually 1100-1200. Daniel defense(dd5 that is*) will run you more then LWRC(about 2k), FN(FN-10/15 in 300 blk is 1600, SCAR will run you about 3 grand for a 7.62 i got mine for 2200), or HK(between 2-4k, although you'd be the coolest dude ever if you had a G36.......).


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 5, 2017)

A couple things of note

AR10 is really a proprietary name to Armalite. Anything else is just a 308 AR. Not really relevant but a fun fact.

308 ARs are not milspec, they are easier to buy than build. Parts from manufacturer A will likely not fit with manufacturer B etc etc. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 5, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> A couple things of note...
> 
> 308 ARs are not milspec, they are easier to buy than build. Parts from manufacturer A will likely not fit with manufacturer B etc etc.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



YUP.  I still have a 80% 308 lower sitting in my garage because of that fact.  

The parts incompatibility is worse than building a 1911 (which I've done) 



Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 5, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> was my first large caliber gun back a while.



Just get a Henry 45-70. Go big or go home.


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 5, 2017)

Or be a non conformist and get a TAR21. I shot one a few months back and it was love from first round, incredibly easy to manage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 5, 2017)

My list would be 1) HK417 2) SCAR 17 3) SR25

But it also depends on what you want, Battle Rifle vs SPR. I never shoot past 400 yrds so I have my SCAR set up as a battle rifle with an ACOG. Works great for what I use it for. I also have a Nightforce scope I can throw on for long range but the SCAR just feels better as a battle rifle to me. 

I have friends that have bought and built AR10s and they always seem to have issues. I rather spend the extra money and get a battle proven platform that I know will perform.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 5, 2017)

Chase said:


> My list would be 1) HK417 2) SCAR 17 3) SR25


edit chase . 1. hk417 2. ACR 3. Scar 17 .
That was my collection for a while, but has recently changed due to an impending move.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 5, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> Yeah.... About that.... My agency is being stupid right now and not doing the letter thing because a cop from a neighboring agency is being investigated by the ATF for doing FFL things without being a FFL.... Like something along the lines of purchasing and transferring over a hundred guns in a year.... What an idiot.
> 
> So, obviously since that has NOTHING to do with my agency, they got the knee-jerk reaction of "nobody getting any letters for now".
> 
> ...


I know that a cop from my local area that did the same thing, he's got a bit of a problem (convicted) and the FFL he was using to do those transactions _also_ was convicted, of what exact crimes, I do not recall, but given what  was doing at the time, I've probably met both.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 5, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> I know that a cop from my local area that did the same thing, he's got a bit of a problem (convicted) and the FFL he was using to do those transactions _also_ was convicted, of what exact crimes, I do not recall, but given what  was doing at the time, I've probably met both.


Yeah it never ceases to amaze me how dumb people are, or completely ignorant to the fact that every transaction is tracked, traced, etc.   Even though I don't agree with strick gun laws, I don't dare break them.  My career, future, etc aren't worth going through all that. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 5, 2017)

@Remi

I used to be all about the 308 until I really reallyyy researched the 6.5 Creedmoor.  That round (.264 caliber) is phenomenal as far as exterior ballistics and terminal ballistics as well.  

Below is a link to an article comparing the 175gr 308 to a 260 Remington. A 260 Remington is the name bullet at 6.5 Creedmoor and 6.5x47 Lapua.   

http://demigodllc.com/articles/the-case-for-260-remington/ 

This was an article that was pretty objective in my opinion and gave pros/cons for both cartridges.  

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 5, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> I used to be all about the 308 until I really reallyyy researched the 6.5 Creedmoor. That round (.264 caliber) is phenomenal as far as exterior ballistics and terminal ballistics as well.



I was seriously considering building a 6.8 SPC pistol due to the superior ballistics when compared to the 5.56/.223. How would you say 6.8 SPC stacks agains 6.5 Creedmoor or 308?


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 5, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I was seriously considering building a 6.8 SPC pistol due to the superior ballistics when compared to the 5.56/.223. How would you say 6.8 SPC stacks agains 6.5 Creedmoor or 308?


The 6.5 Creedmoor and 6.8 SPC are two very different rounds.  I honestly believe the 6.8 would be awesome at typical battle distances of 0-500 yards.  A better comparison would be 6.8 SPC and 6.5 Grendel.  

Admittedly, I havent researched much on 6.8 since it first came out back in like 2007 when only Silver State Armory was making the ammo.  

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 5, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> 6.5 Grendel.



Thats what I was thinking of.

 I still say @Remi should get a 45-70.

Edit: I totally forgot to throw in CMMG in the list of companies for a "AR 10".


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 6, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Thats what I was thinking of.
> 
> I still say @Remi should get a 45-70.


I have a 375 Winchester that kicks like a mofo.  45-70 would suck! 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 6, 2017)

@CALEMT, 6.5 Grendel is the same lower as a standard AR.  Just switch upper, bolt carrier group, and mag.  You're in business.  

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 6, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> The 6.5 Creedmoor and 6.8 SPC are two very different rounds.  I honestly believe the 6.8 would be awesome at typical battle distances of 0-500 yards.  A better comparison would be 6.8 SPC and 6.5 Grendel.
> 
> Admittedly, I havent researched much on 6.8 since it first came out back in like 2007 when only Silver State Armory was making the ammo.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


From my understanding, the 6.8 SPC is a very good performer at those distances.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 6, 2017)

the way i describe 6.8 to people, is it acts as a 7.62, but about 1/4 of the BS side effects(jams, recoil, and all that jazz)... If i remember properly... its based off of a .30 Remington.
For the first 300 yards or so you can compare a 6.8 to a 300 blk, but after that, that is where the difference is made. 
300-500 for the 6.8 is below the 6.5 Grendel.
500 yards is where the 6.8 really falls off, but tbh if your shooting outside of 500 yards you shouldn't be using a 6.8 probably more in the ballpark of a 300 win mag or 338 lapua.  

*I have never shot a 6.5 grendel so idk how it stacks up to a 6.8 which i have shot and personally like.*


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 6, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> the way i describe 6.8 to people, is it acts as a 7.62, but about 1/4 of the BS side effects(jams, recoil, and all that jazz)... If i remember properly... its based off of a .30 Remington.
> For the first 300 yards or so you can compare a 6.8 to a 300 blk, but after that, that is where the difference is made.
> 300-500 for the 6.8 is below the 6.5 Grendel.
> 500 yards is where the 6.8 really falls off, but tbh if your shooting outside of 500 yards you shouldn't be using a 6.8 probably more in the ballpark of a 300 win mag or 338 lapua.
> ...


That's essentially what I knew about 6.8. I don't know much about Grendel, but I know a lot about the larger 6.5 rounds (Creedmoor, 260 Rem, etc).  The 6.5 bullet is wonderful out of longer barrels.  The main advantage of the 6.8 is it is superior out of shorter barrels.  

I would love a 6.8 but even plinking ammo is 80 cents each. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 6, 2017)

I like my 22LR lever gun. Pew pew pew pew pew.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 6, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I like my 22LR lever gun. Pew pew pew pew pew.


22's are great!!  Shoot all day long for like 20-30$

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 6, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> I would love a 6.8 but even plinking ammo is 80 cents each.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk



Sure can reload these ?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 6, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> Sure can reload these ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, sir.  But getting brass is $$$ and rare at ranges when I go trash picker style. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 6, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> That's essentially what I knew about 6.8. I don't know much about Grendel, but I know a lot about the larger 6.5 rounds (Creedmoor, 260 Rem, etc).  The 6.5 bullet is wonderful out of longer barrels.  The main advantage of the 6.8 is it is superior out of shorter barrels.
> 
> I would love a 6.8 but even plinking ammo is 80 cents each.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


I mean I don’t actually own one yet. One of my friends/coworkers on our state team has the lwrc six8, and it’s fkin awesome, it’ll be something I get down the road because I think the new toy I wanna get to annoy my fiancé is... a motorcycle¿? I am satiated with my current collection, especially because I’m not a huge shotgun guy.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 7, 2017)

Wife vetoed the single-shot idea and likes levers and bolts...sounds like I need to contain my great-great grandpa tendencies lol


----------



## mct601 (Oct 9, 2017)

Anyone carry a Glock 26 or 19? I tried the 43 and hated it as far as shooting goes, but loved it for carry. Coming from an XD-S, and probably going from 3 o'clock carry to appendix.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 9, 2017)

mct601 said:


> Anyone carry a Glock 26 or 19? I tried the 43 and hated it as far as shooting goes, but loved it for carry. Coming from an XD-S, and probably going from 3 o'clock carry to appendix.



I have a 43, 26, and 19. Carry 26 most of the time and 19 during winter when I wear clothes that permit it. I carry appendix for all 3. My 26 is awesome to shoot and conceal


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 9, 2017)

mct601 said:


> Anyone carry a Glock 26 or 19? I tried the 43 and hated it as far as shooting goes, but loved it for carry. Coming from an XD-S, and probably going from 3 o'clock carry to appendix.


19 is my duty weapon, super easy to carry for me. I always carry 3 or 4 o'clock just based on preference. If it's for the sort team, i have a thigh rig, but thats N/A to you probably. I'm an average sized male, ~6'0 normal build, and have 0 problems concealing a 19 if i actually decide to CC that day.
I also have massive hands so 43 is a nogo for me.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 9, 2017)

mct601 said:


> Anyone carry a Glock 26 or 19? I tried the 43 and hated it as far as shooting goes, but loved it for carry. Coming from an XD-S, and probably going from 3 o'clock carry to appendix.



I conceal carry a Glock 19 strong side at the 3 o’ clock position, and I love how comfortable it is to shoot.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 9, 2017)

mct601 said:


> Anyone carry a Glock 26 or 19? I tried the 43 and hated it as far as shooting goes, but loved it for carry. Coming from an XD-S, and probably going from 3 o'clock carry to appendix.


I carry a CZ P07 appendix.  Just about the same size as a G19.  I'm 5'9" and 180, fit.  Barely any printing. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 10, 2017)

mct601 said:


> Anyone carry a Glock 26 or 19? I tried the 43 and hated it as far as shooting goes, but loved it for carry. Coming from an XD-S, and probably going from 3 o'clock carry to appendix.


I regularly carry a G23 and G27 - same in terms of size as the G19 and G26. Most of the time I carry the 27 simply because the butt prints far less, even though the 23 doesn't print much anyway. During winter months I also occasionally carry a full-size 1911A-1 and yes, it's a beast... or should I say boat anchor! When I carry, it's almost always at about 3 or 3:30 position as that is what usually works well for me.


----------



## agregularguy (Oct 10, 2017)

mct601 said:


> Anyone carry a Glock 26 or 19? I tried the 43 and hated it as far as shooting goes, but loved it for carry. Coming from an XD-S, and probably going from 3 o'clock carry to appendix.



I pretty regularly carry a Glock 19. Generally most of my wardrobe is flannels/button down shirts that makes concealing it super easy, both at 4 oclock and appendix carry. Sometimes I can get away with it in a light tshirt, depending on the shirt. If not, I'll carry my shield.


----------



## CANMAN (Oct 10, 2017)

mct601 said:


> Anyone carry a Glock 26 or 19? I tried the 43 and hated it as far as shooting goes, but loved it for carry. Coming from an XD-S, and probably going from 3 o'clock carry to appendix.



Every handled or shot the M&P Shield? That is my carry weapon and I prefer it over my 26. Currently running a Hyve mag extension which gives it the same capacity as the 26 but the Shield is noticeably thinner in profile, which is great for appendix. Base model can be had for much cheaper then a new 26, and the performance center model can be had for about the same price, and the trigger is amazing. I also prefer the feel of it in my hand vs. the 26 or 43.


----------



## agregularguy (Oct 10, 2017)

CANMAN said:


> Every handled or shot the M&P Shield? That is my carry weapon and I prefer it over my 26. Currently running a Hyve mag extension which gives it the same capacity as the 26 but the Shield is noticeably thinner in profile, which is great for appendix. Base model can be had for much cheaper then a new 26, and the performance center model can be had for about the same price, and the trigger is amazing. I also prefer the feel of it in my hand vs. the 26 or 43.



Shields are great, but put in an apex trigger first. I hate the stock trigger on the shield


----------



## CANMAN (Oct 10, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Shields are great, but put in an apex trigger first. I hate the stock trigger on the shield



Totally agree stock trigger sucks. I am running the performance center 9mm and that trigger is like butter.


----------



## Chris07 (Oct 10, 2017)

She’s my first and I can’t wait to try her out this weekend.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 10, 2017)

Chris07 said:


> She’s my first and I can’t wait to try her out this weekend.
> View attachment 4004


G19 Gen5? Very nice choice


----------



## Old Tracker (Oct 11, 2017)

I got a Gen4, with night sights, about 3 months ago and have yet to actually pop a cap with it.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 11, 2017)

Thinking about turning my 7.5” AR pistol into a 10.3”. Part of me wants to get a 300blk barrel but not sure. Ammo is still expensive and I have no interest in reloading. And like having the same ammon for my primary rifle and truck gun (AR pistol). May eventually suppress it.


----------



## CANMAN (Oct 11, 2017)

Chase said:


> Thinking about turning my 7.5” AR pistol into a 10.3”. Part of me wants to get a 300blk barrel but not sure. Ammo is still expensive and I have no interest in reloading. And like having the same ammon for my primary rifle and truck gun (AR pistol). May eventually suppress it.



Just envy the fact you can have a truck gun


----------



## Chris07 (Oct 11, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> G19 Gen5? Very nice choice


Yessir. I was originally going to get a 23 but when I saw the 19 had a Gen 5 out.....I knew for a fact that if I bought a Gen 4 G23...they would release the Gen 5 version of it the next day.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 18, 2017)

My truck gun is also a tricked out AR pistol, and I carry a Glock 26 at 9 or 8 o'clock (lefty). 
Very little printing in summer clothing and in the winter well, you know. 

My new enthusiasm is to get a Marlin 1895 SBL.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 19, 2017)

Im pondering getting a single shot rifle or a revolver. Maybe another 22?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 19, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Im pondering getting a single shot rifle or a revolver. Maybe another 22?


Depends on what you want it for. If you are just looking for a cheap gun with cheap ammo to plink targets with, the 22lr is an amazing option


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 19, 2017)

SandpitMedic said:


> My truck gun is also a tricked out AR pistol,



Details? When I move out of CA I'm thinking of building a AR pistol to use as a truck gun.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 19, 2017)

7.5in with a Noveske KX5 so OAL around 10.5in 

Great truck gun but not great for anything past 100yrds. Ballistics with 77gr BTHP 5.56 is pretty brutal at that range tho.


----------



## E tank (Oct 19, 2017)

New guy question....Truck gun?


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 19, 2017)

E tank said:


> New guy question....Truck gun?


Truck Gun: (n.) A gun you keep in your truck with you in case you need to dispatch multiple zombies. Typically a AR style pistol or AR short-barreled rifle chambered in 223 Remington or 5.56x45mm NATO.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 19, 2017)

E tank said:


> New guy question....Truck gun?


See image..........


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 19, 2017)

Ya for me it’s a rifle/carbine that is compact enough to fit in a backpack that you can keep in your vehicle in case things get messy. Preferably something other than a pistol caliber but I wouldn’t mind a Mp5 or such.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 19, 2017)

For the rest of us peasants, it is usually a cheap rifle/shotgun meant for the random opportunity of shooting a coyote or something along those lines.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 19, 2017)

Chase said:


> Ya for me it’s a rifle/carbine that is compact enough to fit in a backpack that you can keep in your vehicle in case things get messy. Preferably something other than a pistol caliber but I wouldn’t mind a Mp5 or such.


I wouldn't shy away from a CZ Scorpion Evo 3 S1


----------



## E tank (Oct 19, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> For the rest of us peasants, it is usually a cheap rifle/shotgun meant for the random opportunity of shooting a coyote or something along those lines.



Ahhh...OK. Makes sense now.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm planning on a truck gun for if the excrement goes down while I'm out and about. Also, since I'm out in the boonies quite frequently if my truck breaks down and I'm stranded I have a rifle with me.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 21, 2017)

Chase said:


> 7.5in with a Noveske KX5 so OAL around 10.5in
> 
> Great truck gun but not great for anything past 100yrds. Ballistics with 77gr BTHP 5.56 is pretty brutal at that range tho.


Nice.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 21, 2017)

I'll get a pic of mine up soon.
It is similar to Chase's.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 21, 2017)

May or may not have bought a supressor today. Let the wait begin...


----------



## luke_31 (Oct 22, 2017)

Chase said:


> May or may not have bought a supressor today. Let the wait begin...


So what you are saying is you've donated money to a gun shop in the hopes of getting something in return in the future . Have fun in a while then, don't have any myself yet but they are fun, just not all as quiet as you would think. But it is easier on the hearing.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 22, 2017)

Chase said:


> May or may not have bought a supressor today. Let the wait begin...


Congress really needs to get off their behinds and pass the Hearing Protection Act... or whatever they're calling the bill now that would remove suppressors from the NFA. 

I have a feeling if they did that, prices would drop because the demand would skyrocket.  I would LOVE a suppressor for my 6.5 Creedmoor


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 22, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> So what you are saying is you've donated money to a gun shop in the hopes of getting something in return in the future . Have fun in a while then, don't have any myself yet but they are fun, just not all as quiet as you would think. But it is easier on the hearing.



Luckily the Gun Store i bought it from has a range so I can go shoot with it whenever I want while I am waiting.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 22, 2017)

My "truck gun" is my new Heritage Rough Rider in 22/22 Mag. Toss in one of my rifles and a few boxes of rounds and I'm set.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 23, 2017)

pshtttt, you guys are so silly, all your truck guns and what not. Meanwhile i'm over here i'll be plinking from 300 yds with a .45 acp... or at least thats how it works in my head. It'll feel like im hitting the bad guy with rocks.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm not a big ar person, but I may build one because of this: https://www.spikestactical.com/coll...roducts/snowflake-lower?variant=1104667738135

Note: I am a moderate with a liberal upbringing.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 23, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> I'm not a big ar person, but I may build one because of this: https://www.spikestactical.com/coll...roducts/snowflake-lower?variant=1104667738135
> 
> Note: I am a moderate with a liberal upbringing.


THATS FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 23, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> I'm not a big ar person, but I may build one because of this: https://www.spikestactical.com/coll...roducts/snowflake-lower?variant=1104667738135
> 
> Note: I am a moderate with a liberal upbringing.



YAAASSSS!!!!


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 23, 2017)

Im "meh" on the unicorn. The safe space safety is pure win


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 24, 2017)

\


----------



## CANMAN (Oct 25, 2017)

Chase said:


> \


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 27, 2017)

I am having a tactical gear mid-life crisis. Can’t decided what color combo to go with. I have a mixture of multicam and tan but really digging black multicam. Decisions decisions. What color to get my plate carrier in....


----------



## Old Tracker (Oct 28, 2017)

Coyote brown goes with anything


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 28, 2017)

I'd green


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 28, 2017)

I'd buy a new gun.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 28, 2017)

AR500 has package deals from the $450-$109 range. Thats the plate carrier with LVL III plates.


----------



## CANMAN (Oct 28, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> AR500 has package deals from the $450-$109 range. Thats the plate carrier with LVL III plates.



CATI ARMOR all day. Best deal, way better plates and carrier than AR500.

I have a carrier and plates from them, but also run a Haley Strategic DC3 rig which is my favorite non armor rig.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Oct 28, 2017)

CANMAN said:


> CATI ARMOR all day. Best deal, way better plates and carrier than AR500.
> 
> I have a carrier and plates from them, but also run a Haley Strategic DC3 rig which is my favorite non armor rig.


+1 on this.  I have CATI level III+ plates in a Condor (CPC) Covert Plate Carrier.  Good for working out and hiking....and when Antifa strikes on Nov. 4th LOLLLLL


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 28, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> Good for working out and hiking....and when Antifa strikes on Nov. 4th LOLLLLL



You won't need a plate carrier if those *** clowns decide to strike. You just need a PA and the national anthem on replay.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 28, 2017)

CANMAN said:


> I have a carrier and plates from them, but also run a Haley Strategic DC3 rig which is my favorite non armor rig.



I think I’m going to go with a Crye JPC or Mayflower APC with the D3C rig and flat pack. 

Also happens to be a black multicam sale going on this weekend at Haley strategic. Pretty great prices.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 30, 2017)

The core of the collection. A Western Field M550A 12 gauge with 28" of C-lect-choke steel, a 1911 in American .45ACP for America, a sleek little carry piece and my knockaround guns- a 22LR carbine and revolver. That pretty much fills every niche except for "pitched urban combat" and doesn't include the other 22, my old Russian carbine or a few others.


----------



## Bullets (Oct 30, 2017)

Chase said:


> I am having a tactical gear mid-life crisis. Can’t decided what color combo to go with. I have a mixture of multicam and tan but really digging black multicam. Decisions decisions. What color to get my plate carrier in....


Ranger Green or Grey go best in my area. Suburban Rural woods interface. But it depends on what the foliage is like in your area


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 30, 2017)

Acu for me....cheap and available.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 5, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> and when Antifa strikes on Nov. 4th


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 5, 2017)

If any of you guys are looking for some good kydex holsters Whiskey River Concealment makes some good ones and the price is pretty good too. Look them up on Facebook. Just had a pistol holster and some pistol and AR mag holsters made in coyote brown and they look and feel great.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 5, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> If any of you guys are looking for some good kydex holsters Whiskey River Concealment makes some good ones and the price is pretty good too. Look them up on Facebook. Just had a pistol holster and some pistol and AR mag holsters made in coyote brown and they look and feel great.


How were the lead times? 

My local guy got out of it a couple years ago. Best replacement Ive found is squared away customs but his leads are long.


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 5, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> How were the lead times?
> 
> My local guy got out of it a couple years ago. Best replacement Ive found is squared away customs but his leads are long.


It was no more than two weeks from when we discussed it and had to drop my pistol off since he didn't have a mold for it or the pistol mags.  Actual work was only one week. He is local to me so I just met him at a gas station to drop off the pistol and then pick everything up. Price was very reasonable too. If you're interested in more PM me.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 5, 2017)

Edit to remove. Pic posting isnt working


----------



## E tank (Nov 5, 2017)

Anyone else use one? Called Versacarry (or something like that) Apparently there's some controversy, probably because the element that stablizes the weapon is a spike that rides up into the barrel. I love mine. Great way to CC.


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 5, 2017)

This is the setup I bought from him.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 6, 2017)

E tank said:


> Anyone else use one? Called Versacarry (or something like that) Apparently there's some controversy, probably because the element that stablizes the weapon is a spike that rides up into the barrel. I love mine. Great way to CC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040


I’ve been thinking about it... it looks a bit thin/light to support a firearm by itself, is it like a supplement you attach to another holster?? Or is it all by itself?


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 6, 2017)

Tried the versacarry and did not like it. My go-to minimalist carry is the Raven Concealment Vanguard.


----------



## E tank (Nov 6, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I’ve been thinking about it... it looks a bit thin/light to support a firearm by itself, is it like a supplement you attach to another holster?? Or is it all by itself?



All by itself...pretty cool idea. Very drama free inside-the-belt "holster".


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 6, 2017)

E tank said:


> All by itself...pretty cool idea. Very drama free inside-the-belt "holster".


Don't know about them. I'm hesitant to put anything in the barrel when it's loaded. Best to keep obstructions to a minimum in my opinion.


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 7, 2017)

Chase said:


> I am having a tactical gear mid-life crisis. Can’t decided what color combo to go with. I have a mixture of multicam and tan but really digging black multicam. Decisions decisions. What color to get my plate carrier in....



Good ol’ OD. The dirtier it gets, the better it blends in.


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 15, 2017)

E tank said:


> Anyone else use one? Called Versacarry (or something like that) Apparently there's some controversy, probably because the element that stablizes the weapon is a spike that rides up into the barrel. I love mine. Great way to CC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040



Tried one as well and also didn't care for it. I think I actually ended up throwing it away. Out of the package was way too tight. Followed the instructions and could never find a point where it was worn down enough to draw from without some degree of hang up, and then felt like if I was too aggressive in shaving it down then I would lose retention all together.... Also felt like there wasn't enough trigger protection while wearing boxer's for appendix carry, and didn't want to put a round through my femoral one day. Never really tried it at 4-5 o'clock, I have a crossbreed supertuck IWB that I am pretty happy with for the most part. Was mainly looking at this device to appendix my S&W Shield......


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm strongly considering getting a new centerfire rifle. Thinking either a Savage Axis/Edge in some sort of intermediate caliber (.223/5.56 or .243 or something) or possibly a single-shot break-action Handi-Rifle in .243. _Maybe_ a 30-30 lever-action, but IDK.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 28, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I'm strongly considering getting a new centerfire rifle. Thinking either a Savage Axis/Edge in some sort of intermediate caliber (.223/5.56 or .243 or something) or possibly a single-shot break-action Handi-Rifle in .243. _Maybe_ a 30-30 lever-action, but IDK.


Don't really have any experience with the Edge, but I am a huge fan of Savage. About to get two new ones once they come in and will be selling another either for parts or outright to fund the new project of the next builds.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 30, 2017)

Snagged a Rossi Wizard .243 single shot. It is fun.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 30, 2017)

anybody in the market for mid-high level rifles???


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 19, 2017)

This single-shot thing is surprisingly fun. Really slows down the pace, makes it easier to stretch a box.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 19, 2017)

Starting my rifle builds in .223/.308.

Same base rifle for both. Keeping the trigger since I am an accu-trigger fan. Both will be glass bedded. Both will wear the Vortex Diamondback Tactical 4-12x40 and likely Burris Zee rings. The .223 will get the Bell and Carlson Varmint Tactical and the .308 in the B&C M40. Hand loads for both, gonna play around with a few different loads and see what they like. From there I will see if there is any merit to torque tuning and then likely call it good.

$225





$219


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 23, 2017)

Finally got some rings for the scope. I'll dress it up in a better stock early next year. It's at least ready to shoot. Gonna see how it does with the Tupperware then compare it to a solid bedded stock.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 28, 2017)

Good ole Hickok got me again. I'm not gonna lie, I'm impressed by the 380.


----------



## Olin (Feb 14, 2018)

S&W Model 28 “Highway Patrolman” .357


----------



## SSwain (Feb 15, 2018)

Just built this one for my daughter. 16" .300 AAC Blackout. She wanted her own rifle for hunting deer with me, but she wanted it to be "special". She picked out the color to add to it.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 23, 2018)

Just bought a Geissele trigger for my AR. Significantly better than the POS factory triggers many come with. If anyone is in the market for a new trigger, Brownells had it on sale plus a coupon code for $10 off + free shipping. Came out to like $130. Geissele G2S two stage.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 23, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Geissele G2S two stage.



Dropped one in mine. The difference is astronomical, I was accurate with my AR even with the mil-spec. Now I’m scary accurate.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 23, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Dropped one in mine. The difference is astronomical, I was accurate with my AR even with the mil-spec. Now I’m scary accurate.


I bet. I haven't gotten to shoot it yet, just dry fire. I can tell I am going to like it though. My favorite though is the factory triggers on my two Savage 12FV's. They feel better than the Geissele, and the trigger retails for close to what I ended up spending on each of the rifles.


----------



## charliefox42 (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## StCEMT (Mar 14, 2018)

Rifle build 1/3 essentially done. Few more small things to finish up, but all the big parts of the process are done.

Savage 12FV .308 1:10"
Vortex 4-12x40
Bell and Carlson M40 stock.
Factory bottom metal and mag.

Eventually I will get a sunshade, bipod, and a sling. Possibly skim bed it, gonna shoot it first. Maybe one day when I wear the barrel out I will give it a high end barrel.

Soon it will be load development time and then hopefully come May, hog hunting time.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 1, 2018)

My Birthday present to myself.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 4, 2018)

You think darkness is your ally?


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 4, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 4, 2018)

Any of you folks shoot a 6.5 Creedmoor? I've seen several articles where the military is looking pretty hard at it. I want one.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 4, 2018)

Old Tracker said:


> Any of you folks shoot a 6.5 Creedmoor? I've seen several articles where the military is looking pretty hard at it. I want one.


I haven't, but I've heard great things about it. Look at the build I posted above. You can get the 12FV for 50% off ($219) if you catch a Cabela's sale+rebate. It's a hell of a deal.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm considering a bolt gun versus another AR platform. I doubt I'll ever be a 1K yard shooter, but I'd like to stretch to 600 + yards. But, that means an upgrade in a scope too. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 4, 2018)

Old Tracker said:


> Any of you folks shoot a 6.5 Creedmoor? I've seen several articles where the military is looking pretty hard at it. I want one.


i have shot one. i don't own one, but i probably will acquire one soon.


----------



## GST (Jun 4, 2018)

Old Tracker said:


> I'm considering a bolt gun versus another AR platform. I doubt I'll ever be a 1K yard shooter, but I'd like to stretch to 600 + yards. But, that means an upgrade in a scope too. Decisions, decisions.



A lot depends on the round (ballistics) you shoot too. I teach long range and there are a lot of factors more important than action type. FWIW, I have dedicated precision long range bolt actions, dedicated CSASS, and accurized ARs set up for DMR, and the only limiting thing is physics.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 4, 2018)

GST said:


> A lot depends on the round (ballistics) you shoot too. I teach long range and there are a lot of factors more important than action type. FWIW, I have dedicated precision long range bolt actions, dedicated CSASS, and accurized ARs set up for DMR, and the only limiting thing is physics.



Money has a limiting factor all its own. I might like it enough to actually consider reloading again. But, I really do appreciate your and anyone else’s input. Thanks.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 5, 2018)

If you disregard the stock I bought, that combo I posted above I told you about is <$500.


----------



## GST (Jun 5, 2018)

Old Tracker said:


> Money has a limiting factor all its own. I might like it enough to actually consider reloading again. But, I really do appreciate your and anyone else’s input. Thanks.



So true. I left the corporate world to slow down...moved to the Midwest and my "play" money has dwindled a lot since retiring early (I was in technology) and luckily I bought most of my gear pretty recently, but...Even teaching, I've had to reduce my training days and ammo burn rate. I reload occasionally, on the good stuff, because in my mind in warrants the time "cost". Regular old plinking ammo is still too cheap to reload. 

Time for me to post some porn!


----------



## GST (Jun 5, 2018)

okay..here is some of my collection. These images are all mine, I also shoot photography. 

Let's start with some 5.56


Accurized DDM4v11 Pro setup for DMR, with Geissele SSA-E trigger, DD Chrome BCG, ADM Mount, Leupold VX-R Patrol 3-9x, and Atlas BiPod.  





Colt M4 with Geissele SSA, WMD NiB BCG, ADM Mount, Leupold VX-R Patrol 1.25-4x





Sig Sauer MCX Virtus Patrol, with ADM Mount and Leupold VX-R Patrol 3-9x, and Atlas BiPod - Plus one of my Sig P320 pistols in 9mm






The Virtus again, this time out at the range with the DD4v5, with a Fostech Echo-II Trigger and Trijicon MRO






Now, moving on to .308 Win

DD5v2 setup for CSASS with Geissele SSA-E, Spuhr ISMS Mount, Leupold Mark 6 3-18x44 with Illuminated Tremor 3 Reticle, and Atlas BiPod





Remington 700 Magpul with ADM Mount, Timney Calvin Elite Trigger, Vortex PST 6-24x plus/Harris BiPod





Custom M2010 - Remington 700 Action set in Accuracy International AICS Gen 2 with Timney Calvin Elite Trigger, ADM Mount with Nightforce ATAC-R F1 5-25x56 (Tremor 3 Reticle), plus Atlas BiPod






Some 6.5 CM

Ruger Precision Rifle, with Seekins Precision Upgrades, ADM Mount, Nightforce ATAC-R F1 5-25x56 with Tremor 3 Reticle, Atlas BiPod and Mono-Pod.  






Sig Sauer MPX Gen 2 - 8" with Trijicon MRO and Geissele Super 3 Gun Trigger and Surefire X400 Ultra (Green Laser)






I'll post some pics of some of my handguns later.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 5, 2018)

Very, very nice. Functional art at its finest.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 5, 2018)

always glad to see more sig folks .


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 9, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> My Birthday present to myself.


How do you like it thus far? I have been on the fence in getting one. Think its a sexy gun, but getting mags in MD is going to be difficult and when you buy one here it doesn't come with any of the 19x mags because of our stupid 10 roung mag capacity on purchases SMH.


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 9, 2018)

GST said:


> okay..here is some of my collection. These images are all mine, I also shoot photography.
> 
> Let's start with some 5.56
> 
> ...



JESUS, what the hell are you doing for work?!?!


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 9, 2018)

CANMAN said:


> How do you like it thus far? I have been on the fence in getting one. Think its a sexy gun, but getting mags in MD is going to be difficult and when you buy one here it doesn't come with any of the 19x mags because of our stupid 10 roung mag capacity on purchases SMH.



I love it, probably my favorite Glock. Wasn't sold on the idea at first but it shoots and feels great. The slide color looks much better in person. Ya the mag issue makes it not as appealing unless you really want the full size grip.  I usually run it with a +4 so 21+1


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 9, 2018)

CANMAN said:


> JESUS, what the hell are you doing for work?!?!


it would appear he is a bank robber.


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 9, 2018)

NysEms2117 said:


> it would appear he is a bank robber.



Or hitman for hire, cash only....


----------



## GST (Jun 9, 2018)

CANMAN said:


> Or hitman for hire, cash only....



 

Actually, left/retired from my first career (technology), and got into EMS (plus consulting LE), to make the world a little more human again. I mentioned this in another post too, but I also teach firearms competency/tactics in my free time, long range engagement being an area of focus.


----------



## PandaNin (Jun 12, 2018)

Not the best picture I've ever taken...

.50BMG magazine-fed bolt-action.  Big Bam Boom.

Nope, not mine, and not in California.  Last I heard this gun was lost in a boating accident in a state that isn't California.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 12, 2018)

PandaNin said:


> Not the best picture I've ever taken...
> 
> .50BMG magazine-fed bolt-action.  Big Bam Boom.
> 
> Nope, not mine, and not in California.  Last I heard this gun was lost in a boating accident in a state that isn't California.


Yeah Poseidon is a real pain damn guys always sinking boats with precious cargo.


----------



## CVJPMG (Jun 19, 2018)

My Finnish M39, Probably the most accurate and fun to shoot gun I own. After learning the sights and rifle I can hit clay pigeons pretty easy at 200 Yards






DPMS Oracle. Surprisingly good for the price. Did end up changing alot for comfort but out of the box with a decent sight will get you pretty good groups


----------

